# Fatica



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Uno ce la mette tutta
Ma qnt è dura

In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
Gli ho detto e ridetto di essere + presente che dopo 12 anni così sono stanca con tre figli ecc

Niente
Non si cambia ragazzi, non si cambia

Non è un inno a  ricominciare a tradire sia chiaro
Ma che due coglioni posso almeno dirlo
Lo so è lavoro e c’è la crisi ma  fidatevi che sforzandosi un po’ di più potrebbe passare da casa
o almeno scrivere due cose carine

inutile o ce l hai dentro la dolcezza 
da lui alcune cose non le avrò mai
ciao


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Hai provato a dire anche a lui quello che hai scritto? magari in maniera diversa.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai provato a dire anche a lui quello che hai scritto? magari in maniera diversa.


Dunque vediamo
Quelle 300 volte negli ultimi 5 anni?

Con le buone
Con le lacrime
Con l’ironia
Con incazzatura
Con minacce
Con mi sono presa sbandata x un altro

È un manager buon dio avercene di soldi così
È la risposta della maggior parte delle persone

sbaglio io quindi a volere un marito presente?
alla fine nei week c 'è


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Dunque vediamo
> Quelle 300 volte negli ultimi 5 anni?
> 
> Con le buone
> ...


Non sbagli...
Ma non si può volere l'uovo e la gallina eh?
Insomma una moglie si lamenta con la mia che suo marito non è mai a casa...
Le faccio...
Che lavoro fa tuo marito?
Lei: ha un'azienda di autotrasporti, si alza alle 4 sale in camion e via...

E io...dentro di me...
Ma porc...porc...porc....
Coparle non se pole...
Ma porcc...porcc...

Le rispondo...
Sali in camion con lui no?

Pensa Ros...
Alle mogli che hanno il marito disoccupato sul divano di casa 24 ore al giorno...
Loro sclerano comunque...

Come mai?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...



si ma lui è sempre stato cosi no? 
perchè le persone prima vi stanno bene e poi di punto in bianco volete cambiarle?


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sbagli...
> Ma non si può volere l'uovo e la gallina eh?
> Insomma una moglie si lamenta con la mia che suo marito non è mai a casa...
> Le faccio...
> ...


Si hai ragione
Ma delle vie di mezzo?
Perché famiglia è anche condivisione no?
Almeno
Io lavoro non sto a casa  a fare la calza
Magari un..ce la fai tesoro a portarne tre a scuola arrivi puntuale? Come va..la riunione?

I bimbi primo giorno di scuola?

Robe così
O  devo pensare solo al portafoglio e da questo tirarne fuori un matrimonio felice

No perché il tradimento rovina la fiducia
Ma altre mancanze rovinano la complicità


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma lui è sempre stato cosi no?
> perchè le persone prima vi stanno bene e poi di punto in bianco volete cambiarle?


Ma forse perché prima eravamo single e poi uno decide di mettere su famiglia e magari rivedere un minimo le proprie esigenze?
Io l ho fatto 
Chiedo un minimo mica la luna
E cmq non era proprio così alienato da carriera se no col cazzo ci facevo tre figli
e non di pnto in bianco che dici simy?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione
> Ma delle vie di mezzo?
> Perché famiglia è anche condivisione no?
> Almeno
> ...


Non so che dirti 
Se non il ribadirti che
come conosco io certi mondi
O ci stai dentro il giro 
o sei out....
Certi lavori sono così...

Te lo dice uno che ha avuto in casa queste lotte intestine eh?
Con mia madre che diceva ecco...alla domenica gli operai sono a spasso con le loro mogli...tu lavori anche di domenica...

Mio padre le rispondeva...
Andandosene e sbattendo la porta...

Poi un giorno si incazzò di brutto...
Mise in casa lo stipendio mensile che dava ad un operaio e le disse...
QUesti sono e questi ti devono bastare...come fanno le mogli degli operai.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so che dirti
> Se non il ribadirti che
> come conosco io certi mondi
> O ci stai dentro il giro
> ...


Si parla di anni fa
Io lavoro non mi sbatte i soldi li ho i miei

Allora è vero
Devo trovare la felicità nel soldo
Un matrimonio ricco di cose è un matrimonio dove  gira tanta grana

Che fessa a non pensarci prima


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma forse perché prima eravamo single e poi uno decide di mettere su famiglia e magari rivedere un minimo le proprie esigenze?
> Io l ho fatto
> Chiedo un minimo mica la luna
> E cmq non era proprio così alienato da carriera se no col cazzo ci facevo tre figli
> e non di pnto in bianco che dici simy?


Non è che magari si è stufato di sentire ste lagne? è un'ipotesi è??
magari se ne sta fuori casa per non sentirsi sempre dire le stesse cose!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si parla di anni fa
> Io lavoro non mi sbatte i soldi li ho i miei
> 
> Allora è vero
> ...



Non è questo il punto! ma state costruendo un futuro decente ai vostri figli! coi tempi di adesso la gente fa i salti mortali per campare..e garantire un futuro ai figli non è poco


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto! ma state costruendo un futuro decente ai vostri figli! coi tempi di adesso la gente fa i salti mortali per campare..e garantire un futuro ai figli non è poco


Lo so simy
Ma ci sarà anche altro no?
Tu sai cosa è non vedersi mai praticamente?
Da 12 anni stare sola dal lun al venerdi?

Va be
Non importa
dai


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


Mi dispiace. Lui non si rende conto che trascura la famiglia, soprattutto non sa cosa sacrifica.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sbagli...
> Ma non si può volere l'uovo e la gallina eh?
> Insomma una moglie si lamenta con la mia che suo marito non è mai a casa...
> Le faccio...
> ...


Ieri Conte ho parlato con 4 persone che conosco da una vita..un titolare autocarrozzeria...altro di importante ferramenta...un'altro socio tipografia.e infine una mia''amica''che ha azienda impianti elettrici.Tutti la stessa solfa...crisi nera..non se ne esce.
Il colpa di grazia lo un mio carissimo amico..ieri sera mia ha scritto che sua azienda,e'il padrone...ha messo tutti i 18 dipendenti in cassa sino a Natale...e'ricchissimo...ma ha precisato che spese non necessarie,a casa..ora stop.
Della mia''amica''(vera..)sai..come tantissimi meridionali,non riesce a vivere qua',costi troppo alti..mi dice ..almeno giu'non paghero'affitto...mica bel segno sai.
E chi lavora di piu'fa solo bene..nel mio piccolo in agosto mi sono decurtato una settimana di ferei..ed ho fatto benissimo.

at salut


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lo so simy
> Ma ci sarà anche altro no?
> Tu sai cosa è non vedersi mai praticamente?
> Da 12 anni stare sola dal lun al venerdi?
> ...


Come non importa. Con tre figli ti fai un mazzo incredibile e, nonostante i tuoi sforzi, con la sensazione o il timore che gli manchi qualcosa.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Lui non si rende conto che trascura la famiglia, soprattutto non sa cosa sacrifica.


Ma noooo l imp sono i soldi daiii

Io dico sono stra convinta che di questi tempi siamo fortunati (fortunati ci stiamo facendo gran culo, ci siamo adattati a trasferimenti improvvisi eccecc ma si cmq fortunati)

Ma uno dice una mail?
Una mail si può mandare alla moglie dall hotel no?
Mai mai mai


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Come non importa. Con tre figli ti fai un mazzo incredibile e, nonostante i tuoi sforzi, con la sensazione o il timore che gli manchi qualcosa.


Ma vedi no la maggiro parte della gente cosa dicembre siete felici avete i soldi
È così
Persino mia madre lo dice

Quindi ti fanno sentire stupida e limitata
Lo so che non lo sono

Cmq si può essere buoni manager e discreti mariti
Il mio smise pure di trombare x stress…


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma noooo l imp sono i soldi daiii
> 
> Io dico sono stra convinta che di questi tempi siamo fortunati (fortunati ci stiamo facendo gran culo, ci siamo adattati a trasferimenti improvvisi eccecc ma si cmq fortunati)
> 
> ...


Capisco e hai ragione. Il lavoro oggi è la priorità assoluta.

Ma lui è stato sempre cosi?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2012)

Hai provato tu ad essere più presente, nella maniera in cui tu vuoi fosse presente lui ?


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

ma quando è a casa com'è?
parlate, scherzate e condividete?


----------



## Fabry (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lo so simy
> Ma ci sarà anche altro no?
> Tu sai cosa è non vedersi mai praticamente?
> Da 12 anni stare sola dal lun al venerdi?
> ...



Io lo so cosa vuol dire ed anche mia moglie...poi dopo 15 anni di questa vita sono finito in mobilità...adesso lavoro un giorno si e tre no, hai idea di cosa significhi non arrivare alla fine del mese qualche volta? Non credo,
fossi in te rivaluterei questo insensibile marito:unhappy:


----------



## geko (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma lui è sempre stato cosi no?
> *perchè le persone prima vi stanno bene e poi di punto in bianco* volete cambiarle?



Perché uno si fa fregare dall'amore, dalle emozioni dell'innamoramento, bisogna stare attenti a 'sta roba. E' tipo una droga allucinogena (con un effetto meno potente ma prolungato) che ti fa vedere tutto più o meno distorto. Poi una mattina ti svegli e vedi pure il carattere e soprattutto i difetti della persona con cui stai, no? 
Capita di rendersi conto che in realtà è un congelatore disattento e assente. 



Simy ha detto:


> *Non è che magari si è stufato di sentire ste lagne? è un'ipotesi è??*
> magari se ne sta fuori casa per non sentirsi sempre dire le stesse cose!


Quindi il suggerimento è: rassegnati bella mia?

Io dico che se un marito a cui una necessità/bisogno viene comunicata milioni, miliardi di volte, non cambia lo stesso, come minimo dovrebbe avere l'onestà di 'farsi da parte'. Nel senso: mettiamo in discussione la nostra coppia. Io non sono disposto (o capace) di darti certe cose, accordiamoci in modo che nessuno dei due soffra e/o senta la mancanza di qualcosa. 
A 'sto punto, se tanto sempre di società per mandare avanti la famiglia deve trattarsi... Che almeno sia una società funzionante e funzionale alle esigenze di entrambi. No?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io dico che se un marito a cui una necessità/bisogno viene comunicata milioni, miliardi di volte, non cambia. Come minimo dovrebbe avere l'onestà di 'farsi da parte'. Nel senso: mettiamo in discussione la nostra coppia. Io non sono disposto (o capace) di darti certe cose, accordiamoci in modo che nessuno dei due soffra e/o senta la mancanza di qualcosa.
> A 'sto punto, se tanto sempre di società per mandare avanti la famiglia deve trattarsi... Che almeno sia una società funzionante e funzionale alle esigenze di entrambi. No?


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Io lo so cosa vuol dire ed anche mia moglie...poi dopo 15 anni di questa vita sono finito in mobilità...adesso lavoro un giorno si e tre no, hai idea di cosa significhi non arrivare alla fine del mese qualche volta? Non credo,
> fossi in te rivaluterei questo insensibile marito:unhappy:


:up:


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai provato tu ad essere più presente, nella maniera in cui tu vuoi fosse presente lui ?


più di cosi


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché uno si fa fregare dall'amore, dalle emozioni dell'innamoramento, bisogna stare attenti a 'sta roba. E' tipo una droga allucinogena (con un effetto meno potente ma prolungato) che ti fa vedere tutto più o meno distorto. Poi una mattina ti svegli e vedi pure il carattere e soprattutto i difetti della persona con cui stai, no?
> Capita di rendersi conto che in realtà è un congelatore disattento e assente.
> 
> 
> ...


e se anche lui avesse comunicato delle necessità che non sono state recepite? se l'incomunicabilità fosse reciproca?


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma quando è a casa com'è?
> parlate, scherzate e condividete?


Si 
Io sono un’ allegrona lui è + tribu musi lunghi
Strezz dice

Cmq si ridiamo molto ironia non amnca
Almeno quella
Io poir acconto la settimana ma in modo spiritoso anche le grane
Che cazzo vuole di +
Infati dice tu sei unica sono un coglione
E via andare


----------



## geko (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e se anche lui avesse comunicato delle necessità che non sono state recepite? se l'incomunicabilità fosse reciproca?


Allora a maggior ragione: stiliamo sto "contratto".


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e se anche lui avesse comunicato delle necessità che non sono state recepite? se l'incomunicabilità fosse reciproca?


Mi che palle sei simy
Ma che cazzo deve pretendere acnora?
Ho lasciato il mio amato alvoro chee r incompatibile stando sola
Se no trovato un altro
Gli permetto di fare il lavoro che ama (oh martedi scorso era ad un festone a dubai fighissimo manda pure le foto a me ei bimbi)
Gli cresco i bimbi e bene


E cmq no non sono una lagna a casa ma zero anzi  ma x carattere non cio cazzi di esserlo 

Cmq a detta dei + cari amici di mio marito..a noi se facessimo così ci avrebbero mandati  a cagare


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché uno si fa fregare dall'amore, dalle emozioni dell'innamoramento, bisogna stare attenti a 'sta roba. E' tipo una droga allucinogena (con un effetto meno potente ma prolungato) che ti fa vedere tutto più o meno distorto. Poi una mattina ti svegli e vedi pure il carattere e soprattutto i difetti della persona con cui stai, no?
> Capita di rendersi conto che in realtà è un congelatore disattento e assente.
> 
> 
> ...


GRANDEEEEE


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

a me prima piacerebbe ascoltare l'altra campana.questo marito lavora tanto per puro sfizio o perché tirare su tre figli e mantenere certi stili di vita costa parecchio?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma noooo l imp sono i soldi daiii
> 
> Io dico sono stra convinta che di questi tempi siamo fortunati (fortunati ci stiamo facendo gran culo, ci siamo adattati a trasferimenti improvvisi eccecc ma si cmq fortunati)
> 
> ...



Quando arriva all'hotel....
fagli trovare un biglietto con scritto....
"Mi sono rotta di fare parte dell'arredamento"...
E tornatene a casa....
Le parole entrano ed escono i fatti restano .....
prova in qualche modo a fargli pigliare una caga... Poi vedi la sua reazione no!


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


 cambia...:up:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me prima piacerebbe ascoltare l'altra campana.questo marito lavora tanto per puro sfizio o perché tirare su tre figli e mantenere certi stili di vita costa parecchio?


Chi vive per lavorare ne fa una dipendenza e se non vede altro intorno....
Io lavoro per vivere.....


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Io lo so cosa vuol dire ed anche mia moglie...poi dopo 15 anni di questa vita sono finito in mobilità...adesso lavoro un giorno si e tre no, hai idea di cosa significhi non arrivare alla fine del mese qualche volta? Non credo,
> fossi in te rivaluterei questo insensibile marito:unhappy:


 parole sante :up:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Mi che palle sei simy
> Ma che cazzo deve pretendere acnora?
> Ho lasciato il mio amato alvoro chee r incompatibile stando sola
> Se no trovato un altro
> ...


certo che palle nel momento in cui non ti si asseconda...
cmq evito di continuare a rispondere....

solo una cosa vedo...una donna che non si mette in discussione.. le colpe sono tutte di tuo marito
se c'è un'incomunicabilità di base afforntatela!

e non aggiungo altro


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me prima piacerebbe ascoltare l'altra campana.questo marito lavora tanto per puro sfizio o perché tirare su tre figli e mantenere certi stili di vita costa parecchio?


:up: 

sei riuscita a dirlo meglio di me...
ora risponderà che palle pure a te


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che palle nel momento in cui non ti si asseconda...
> cmq evito di continuare a rispondere....
> 
> solo una cosa vedo...una donna che non si mette in discussione.. le colpe sono tutte di tuo marito
> ...


Ma lei mi pare lo faccia e l'abbia fatto, da quel che ho capito. Se però la realtà è che manco un mail od un sms la sera dall'albergo, di che parliamo?


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma noooo l imp sono i soldi daiii
> 
> Io dico sono stra convinta che di questi tempi siamo fortunati (fortunati ci stiamo facendo gran culo, ci siamo adattati a trasferimenti improvvisi eccecc ma si cmq fortunati)
> 
> ...


permettimi ma il vero culo se lo fanno gli operai o i minatori  per esempio ancora di piu' che "mantengono" i manager come il tuo che in sostanza so' i parassiti all'interno dell'azienda...

puntualizzazione storica-sociologica con un cincinin di lotta di classe...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che palle nel momento in cui non ti si asseconda...
> cmq evito di continuare a rispondere....
> 
> solo una cosa vedo...una donna che non si mette in discussione.. le colpe sono tutte di tuo marito
> ...


u ma che permalosa

Simy esistono persone così ...
non si tratta di icomunicabilità di base ma proprio che lui sembra capire ma poi 
una volta tornato nel suo habitat lavorativo si scorda di tutto....


----------



## Trasparenza (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> No perché il tradimento rovina la fiducia
> Ma altre mancanze rovinano la complicità


sante parole.
E' dura per tutti. Tra l'altro questi sono giorni difficili perchè ha ripreso
la scuola, quindi nuovi impegni e vecchie difficoltà.
Coraggio.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

Mah...dai fatti sembrerebbe che il marito sia affettivamente un po' "lontano".

Però i casi non sono sempre come appaiono, sopratutto se le fonti sono limitate. In questo concordo con Minerva.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me prima piacerebbe ascoltare l'altra campana.questo marito lavora tanto per puro sfizio o perché tirare su tre figli e mantenere certi stili di vita costa parecchio?


Lo stile di vita piace più a lui che è cresciuto cosi io + umile 
Ti basti sapere che lui dice prenditi la colf fissa e io tengo la baby sitter giusto le 3 ore che non ci sono io


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

vabbe' di solito se dice che dietro ad un grande uomo ce sta una grande donna...

in questo caso no e la pratica l'archiviamo...

AVANTI UN ALTRO!

ahahahahah


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei mi pare lo faccia e l'abbia fatto, da quel che ho capito. Se però la realtà è che manco un mail od un sms la sera dall'albergo, di che parliamo?


Massi le donne sono così
Io sono ben conscia di quel che gli ho dato a sto uomo
Di cosa voelvo
Una vita normale né lusso ne altro
Soloc eh amolte ste cose fanno gola e allora giustifichiamoli


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' di solito se dice che dietro ad un grande uomo ce sta una grande donna...
> 
> in questo caso no e la pratica l'archiviamo...
> 
> ...


certo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> sei riuscita a dirlo meglio di me...
> ora risponderà che palle pure a te


Scusate però da quello che ho capito io, per Ross non sarebbe un problema abbassare il tenore di vita pur di poter condividere un po' più di vita in comune con suo marito.
Questo non per dire che le colpe siano solo del marito ma mi sembra che lei qualche proposta l'abbia fatta.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che palle nel momento in cui non ti si asseconda...
> cmq evito di continuare a rispondere....
> 
> solo una cosa vedo...una donna che non si mette in discussione.. le colpe sono tutte di tuo marito
> ...


Non  Mi mtto in DISCUSSIONE??
Ho cambiato lavoro lasciato la mia città la mia famiglia
Rinunciato a cosa ho studiato

Cerca to il dialogo x anni

Gli hoa cnhe detto separiamoci civilmente
La disperazione, sbaglio sono un colgione sarebeb un fallimento

E poi si ricomincia

Chiedo solo di passare da casa qnd può


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

Personalmente quello che mi porta a pensare negativamente del marito è la scarsa, o nulla, voglia di partecipare nella crescita dei figli.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate però da quello che ho capito io, per Ross non sarebbe un problema abbassare il tenore di vita pur di poter condividere un po' più di vita in comune con suo marito.
> Questo non per dire che le colpe siano solo del marito ma mi sembra che lei qualche proposta l'abbia fatta.


Non è solo colpa suanel senso che dopo anni sono diventata + distaccata mi faccio la mia vita

Ma certo che lo abbasserei ma certo

Lui no
Dice io ho avuto questo e questo di ai miei figli

Ma c’è anche discorso di realizzazione personale di ambizione

Non riesco a passarvi quello che è qui
Non importa dai


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente quello che mi porta a pensare negativamente del marito è la scarsa, o nulla, voglia di partecipare nella crescita dei figli.


Quello non può forse lavorando tanto no?

ma basta una chiamata in + a volte

papà quando torna?
Papà in che città è?
Qnd tornava una volta trovava cena candele messe li da me e i bimbi accapaptioi caldo
Giocavamo così
Poi..mi sono rotta

Lui dice ti do x scontata sei un tesoro scusa non riesco a districarmi 

Io non gli credo più


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


Però. Nonostante la gestione quotidiana di tre figli e delle faccende domestiche - perché se tuo marito è così assente sarai senz'altro tu a dovertene occupare - trovi anche il tempo di tradire.
Complimenti, ti sai organizzare alla grande. Tu si che sei un manager coi fiocchi, altro che tuo marito.
Magari se ti avanza un pò di tempo potresti cercargli un altro lavoro più vicino casa e con orari meno impegnativi.
Certo con la crisi non sarà facile: ma poi alla fin fine dovresti chiederti se averlo tutto per te sia realmente ciò che vuoi oppure la sua presenza sarebbe in realtà soprattutto un deterrente a tradire ancora .....
Perché, diciamocelo, non è che un amante (che di solito è clandestino e tenuto nascosto a tutti) potrebbe sopperire alle assenze di tuo marito sul piano familiare ed affettivo - che mi pare di capire è quelo che più ti manca -. Magari solo sul piano sessuale. Ma sembrerebbe che non è questo ciò di cui senti la mancanza maggiore.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quello non può forse lavorando tanto no?
> 
> ma basta una chiamata in + a volte
> 
> ...


So che è la possibilità di essere presente che gli manca, ma non mi piace la mancanza di partecipazione nell'educazione dei figli. Credo che in questo senso qualcosa in più potrebbe fare.

Vedi Rosa, forse non ti desidera più, ma non vuole perderti. Si è spento passionalmente, ma non è colpa di nessuno.
Certo che con la vita che fate è più facile che si rischia di allontanarsi.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente quello che mi porta a pensare negativamente del marito è la scarsa, o nulla, voglia di partecipare nella crescita dei figli.


Pero' se entri nella capoccia di uno del genere, ammesso che sia cosi' flippato come descrive rosetta, a me per esempio se tre marmocchi conoscono o no le tabelline fregherebbe meno di zero se me gaso de piu' col decidere le sorti de decinaia de famiglie co' le mie decisioni o faccio affari de mijardi...

percio' se nun te sta piu' bene er giochino l'unica e' la separazione pensando al culo che manco se deve discute da miserabili pe' chi se deve pija la cyclette...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non è solo colpa suanel senso che dopo anni sono diventata + distaccata mi faccio la mia vita
> 
> Ma certo che lo abbasserei ma certo
> 
> ...



sicuramente la colpa non è solo sua, ovvio che bisognerebbe sentire la sua campana.
Io dico solo che siamo circondate da donne che sposano uomini ricchissimi che non amano ma lo fanno per la bella vita e meno li vedono meglio stanno
Tu mi sembri un eccezione e per questo ti apprezzo.
Sul tradimento mi sono già espressa


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' se entri nella capoccia di uno del genere, ammesso che sia cosi' flippato come descrive rosetta, a me per esempio se tre marmocchi conoscono o no le tabelline fregherebbe meno di zero se me gaso de piu' col decidere le sorti de decinaia de famiglie co' le mie decisioni o faccio affari de mijardi...
> 
> percio' se nun te sta piu' bene er giochino l'unica e' la separazione pensando al culo che manco se deve discute da miserabili pe' chi se deve pija la cyclette...
> 
> ahahahah


Guarda, questo l'ho pensato anch'io. Sacrificare i figli però non è prerogativa dei menager in genere, nemmeno di quelli più impegnati.

Dipende dall'uomo. Come dici effettivamente.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Però. Nonostante la gestione quotidiana di tre figli e delle faccende domestiche - perché se tuo marito è così assente sarai senz'altro tu a dovertene occupare - trovi anche il tempo di tradire.
> Complimenti, ti sai organizzare alla grande. Tu si che sei un manager coi fiocchi, altro che tuo marito.
> Magari se ti avanza un pò di tempo potresti cercargli un altro lavoro più vicino casa e con orari meno impegnativi.
> Certo con la crisi non sarà facile: ma poi alla fin fine dovresti chiederti se averlo tutto per te sia realmente ciò che vuoi oppure la sua presenza sarebbe in realtà soprattutto un deterrente a tradire ancora .....
> Perché, diciamocelo, non è che un amante (che di solito è clandestino e tenuto nascosto a tutti) potrebbe sopperire alle assenze di tuo marito sul piano familiare ed affettivo - che mi pare di capire è quelo che più ti manca -. Magari solo sul piano sessuale. Ma sembrerebbe che non è questo ciò di cui senti la mancanza maggiore.


Si l’ho tradito
Trovando ilt empo
E meno male
Mi ah rimesso in piedi da un depressione cronica
Sai no, qnd passi lonatnao dalal finestra perché hai apura di farlo?
Non avrei maid etto di ridurmi così
Fobie e ansie 

Nonc apite cosa manca e si amante ce stato tutti i giorni con parole telefonate
+ di mio marito sicuro

Farfalla ci ha preso

Dovrei divertirmi e godermi i suoi soldi


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, questo l'ho pensato anch'io. Sacrificare i figli però non è prerogativa dei menager in genere, nemmeno di quelli più impegnati.
> 
> Dipende dall'uomo. Come dici effettivamente.


Lui li ama
Solo che pensa che sia fondamentale unc erto tenore che ha avuto a sua volta 
Lui
Ioa  dirgli sempre ma no 

Una volta gli regalia the family man
Lo consocete il film?
Lo guardammo insieme

…niente..non capi messaggio

Io sono felice se è soffi sfatto

Chiedo solo una con-presenza in +
Sentirlo + vicino
Dice di amarmi molto ma io penso che no che s eno gli verrebbe dal cuore
Lui dice che non è al sua natura esternare

Io penso sempre + a seprarami
E lo scirvo lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sicuramente la colpa non è solo sua, ovvio che bisognerebbe sentire la sua campana.
> Io dico solo che siamo circondate da donne che sposano uomini ricchissimi che non amano ma lo fanno per la bella vita e meno li vedono meglio stanno
> Tu mi sembri un eccezione e per questo ti apprezzo.
> Sul tradimento mi sono già espressa


Ciao.
1) in che senso lei ti sembra un'eccezione?
2) mi ripeti o almeno sintetizzi quello che hai scritto sul tradimento?
Grazie


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente quello che mi porta a pensare negativamente del marito è la scarsa, o nulla, voglia di partecipare nella crescita dei figli.


non avverte il  bisogno di vivere   questa famiglia.come mai?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 1) in che senso lei ti sembra un'eccezione?
> 2) mi ripeti o almeno sintetizzi quello che hai scritto sul tradimento?
> Grazie


potrebbe stare zitta e godersi i soldi no e la bella vita.
invece mette tutto in discussione, questa donna aveva bisogno di calore umano e se se l'è preso da un uomo più sensibile del suo dico solo brava


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avverte il bisogno di vivere questa famiglia.come mai?


Perché a sua vola non ha vissuto la sua
Sapete che mio suocero non vede mai i nipoti
Mai venuto a cena. mai.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lui li ama
> *Solo che pensa che sia fondamentale unc erto tenore che ha avuto a sua volta
> *Lui
> Ioa dirgli sempre ma no
> ...


dovrebbe capire il valore della vostra famiglia , sta perdendo tempo prezioso che tornerà più.
non sei riuscita a spiegarglielo o non lovuole capire?
magari hai perso energie con il tradimento che potevi convogliare in questo


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> So che è la possibilità di essere presente che gli manca, ma non mi piace la mancanza di partecipazione nell'educazione dei figli. Credo che in questo senso qualcosa in più potrebbe fare.
> 
> Vedi Rosa, forse non ti desidera più, ma non vuole perderti. Si è spento passionalmente, ma non è colpa di nessuno.
> Certo che con la vita che fate è più facile che si rischia di allontanarsi.


e no
adesso è un conitnuos altarmi addosso


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lui li ama
> Solo che pensa che sia fondamentale unc erto tenore che ha avuto a sua volta
> Lui
> Ioa  dirgli sempre ma no
> ...


A giudicare da come giri intorna a questa storia ho paura che, analogamente a quanto facesti col tradimento, prenderai delle decisioni su una eventuale separazione.

Ho capito che lui, sotto l'aspetto "imprenditoriale" del suo egocentrismo, teme molto l'evenienza di una separazione.
Forse separarti sarebbe troppo azzardato, ma minacciare di farlo potrebbe smuoverlo in qualche modo.

Il problema resta il disamoramento e la perdita di passione. Se a questo aggiungi la vita lavorativa che svolge, il tentativo equivarrebbe al miracolo di resuscitare un morto. Provaci per i tuoi figli, fermo restando che il lavoro oggi è un bisogno assoluto e che i tuoi figli cresceranno anche  di quello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma noooo l imp sono i soldi daiii
> 
> Io dico sono stra convinta che di questi tempi siamo fortunati (fortunati ci stiamo facendo gran culo, ci siamo adattati a trasferimenti improvvisi eccecc ma si cmq fortunati)
> 
> ...


sì. Cazzo.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> A giudicare da come giri intorna a questa storia ho paura che, analogamente a quanto facesti col tradimento, prenderai delle decisioni su una eventuale separazione.
> 
> Ho capito che lui, sotto l'aspetto "imprenditoriale" del suo egocentrismo, teme molto l'evenienza di una separazione.
> Forse separarti sarebbe troppo azzardato, ma minacciare di farlo potrebbe smuoverlo in qualche modo.
> ...


Ma se questo ha gia' vissuto o meglio non vissuto il calore di una famiglia che ne sa e che gli frega soprattutto?

se il disagio di rosetta permane e sfido anche Teresina l'albanese a non averlo, l'unica e' quella de separarse e piazzargli un divano letto in ufficio cosi' manco lo stress d'anna' a casa avrebbe piu'...

ahahahah


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Gli ho proposto una terapia di coppia
Ha detto si
Gli ho girato numero di un terapista
Ho detto se sei convinto chiama
Non lo ha fatto

Il tradimento è stata una boccata d’aria ma non è la soluzione
erano coccole, davvero
vado a prendere il terzo figlio
a rate escono
grazie ciao


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma se questo ha gia' vissuto o meglio non vissuto il calore di una famiglia che ne sa e che gli frega soprattutto?


E' questo che temo, ma non mi sono mai espresso in merito proprio perchè potrebbero risultare delle illazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 1) in che senso lei ti sembra un'eccezione?
> 2) mi ripeti o almeno sintetizzi quello che hai scritto sul tradimento?
> Grazie



1) non è comune una donna che rinuncerebbe a un certo tenore di vita pur di avere accanto il suo compagno
2) credo che tradire non sia la soluzione al problema (parlo da traditrice) ma posso capire che in un momento di forte necessità affettiva e dopo aver chiesto e richiesto al marito, abbia cercato altrove quello che non aveva.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1) non è comune una donna che rinuncerebbe a un certo tenore di vita pur di avere accanto il suo compagno
> 2) credo che tradire non sia la soluzione al problema (parlo da traditrice) ma posso capire che in un momento di forte necessità affettiva e dopo aver chiesto e richiesto al marito, abbia cercato altrove quello che non aveva.


Concordo. Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Concordo. Grazie


Di nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1) non è comune una donna che rinuncerebbe a un certo tenore di vita pur di avere accanto il suo compagno
> 2) credo che tradire non sia la soluzione al problema (parlo da traditrice) ma posso capire che in un momento di forte necessità affettiva e dopo aver chiesto e richiesto al marito, abbia cercato altrove quello che non aveva.


eh, già... Non è neppure comune trovare una persona che, nonostante tutto, non si arrende, continuando a credere nella loro coppia. Io spero che ce la faccia e che, un domani, quell'uomo capisca quanto questa donna abbia lottato per lui, per la loro famiglia.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di nulla


Pero', Farfalla, a me piacerebbe molto ogni tanto sentire qualcuno che dica: tradisco senza alcun motivo, mi piace e basta e non rompetemi le palle. Oppure non tradisco non perché sono pregiudizialmente contrario ma perché non ho il coraggio di farlo in quanto sono vittima degli scrupoli e terrorizzato dalle possibili conseguenze.  
Invece mi sembra che si debba sempre trovre una qualche patina di giustificazione nell'un caso e nell'altro. 
Ovviamente generalizzo, ma un pochino di verità c'è ....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Pero', Farfalla, a me piacerebbe molto ogni tanto sentire qualcuno che dica: tradisco senza alcun motivo, mi piace e basta e non rompetemi le palle. Oppure non tradisco non perché sono pregiudizialmente contrario ma perché non ho il coraggio di farlo in quanto sono vittima degli scrupoli e terrorizzato dalle possibili conseguenze.
> Invece mi sembra che si debba sempre trovre una qualche patina di giustificazione nell'un caso e nell'altro.
> Ovviamente generalizzo, ma un pochino di verità c'è ....


ma dipende
ci sarà chi lo fa senza motivo

qui i motivi ci sono tutti ma siamo ciechi?

non mi sembra quella che si sollazza


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Pero', Farfalla, a me piacerebbe molto ogni tanto sentire qualcuno che dica: tradisco senza alcun motivo, mi piace e basta e non rompetemi le palle. Oppure non tradisco non perché sono pregiudizialmente contrario ma perché non ho il coraggio di farlo in quanto sono vittima degli scrupoli e terrorizzato dalle possibili conseguenze.
> Invece mi sembra che si debba sempre trovre una qualche patina di giustificazione nell'un caso e nell'altro.
> Ovviamente generalizzo, ma un pochino di verità c'è ....


Apriamone un 3d...cazzo...congetture e confutazioni in piena saga popperiana!:up::up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. *Cazzo.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> tranquilla quello in hotel l'ha trovato sicuramente.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Pero', Farfalla, a me piacerebbe molto ogni tanto sentire qualcuno che dica: tradisco senza alcun motivo, mi piace e basta e non rompetemi le palle. Oppure non tradisco non perché sono pregiudizialmente contrario ma perché non ho il coraggio di farlo in quanto sono vittima degli scrupoli e terrorizzato dalle possibili conseguenze.
> Invece mi sembra che si debba sempre trovre una qualche patina di giustificazione nell'un caso e nell'altro.
> Ovviamente generalizzo, ma un pochino di verità c'è ....


ma guarda io ti posso dire che se non tradisco non è per paura o altro...ma perchè non è nella mia indole non lo trovo giusto...se sto bene con una persona non ho bisogno di tradirla...se sento altri bisogni e la cosa non è recuperabile preferisco chiudere!


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma dipende
> ci sarà chi lo fa senza motivo
> 
> qui i motivi ci sono tutti ma siamo ciechi?
> ...


Per quanto ne sappiamo noi e sulla base di quello che solo lei ci racconta.
Di solito le campane sono due e le verità sono soggettive, sempre piene di aggiunte o omissioni.
Non parlo di lei in particolare, ma di ognuno di noi come persona.


----------



## Flavia (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


mi spiace
purtroppo l'indole delle persone non cambia


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda io ti posso dire che se non tradisco non è per paura o altro...ma perchè non è nella mia indole non lo trovo giusto...se sto bene con una persona non ho bisogno di tradirla...se sento altri bisogni e la cosa non è recuperabile preferisco chiudere!


mio fratello si scioglierà quando leggerà queste parole..


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mio fratello si scioglierà quando leggerà queste parole..


lo sa...


----------



## Niko74 (13 Settembre 2012)

*R: Fatica*



> > Originariamente Scritto da Simy<br />
> > certo che palle nel momento in cui non ti si asseconda...<br />
> > cmq evito di continuare a rispondere....<br />
> > <br />
> ...


E allora cosa ci stai a fare con questo mostro di marito?
Lascialo...tanto a sentire te è come se foste già separati...


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

A me sembra di aver capito che il marito proviene da una famiglia in cui le cose erano impostate nello stesso modo. Padre che lavorava e basta, madre ad occuparsi dei figli. Per lui quindi è normale questo modello e lo ripropone tranquillamente. 
Però considerato che alla moglie questo stato di cose non va, potrebbe fare qualche piccolo passo verso di lei senza con questo nulla togliere al suo lavoro e alla sua carriera. 
Certo il fatto che non tenti neanche di andare un pò incontro a Rosa lo rende un pochino egoista e allora forse lei dovrebbe allontanarsi per vedere la reazione del marito.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Milli*

Signora i miei più sentiti saluti!


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Esimio Oscuro, ricambio con affetto i Suoi graditissimi saluti.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Grazie Esimio Oscuro, ricambio con *affetto *i Suoi graditissimi saluti.


senza mettercene troppo però è


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Mili*

Aspetto il suo curriculum,per prendere decisioni in merito alla sua richiesta!


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> senza mettercene troppo però è


assolutamente, lungi da me :girlimpossible:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> assolutamente, lungi da me :girlimpossible:


:bacio:

come stai bellezza?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*milli*

Ma no...lei deve essere spontanea.....!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2012)

*Oscuro*



milli ha detto:


> assolutamente, lungi da me :girlimpossible:



Mi sa che non è che non ci sono donne con le mutande ballerine qui dentro.......mi sa che abbiamo tutte una gran paura della romana


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

E' pronto da inviare, mi dica solo dove, cortesemente


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Già.....!!


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sa...



ma fa sempre piacere sentirle...:up:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non è che non ci sono donne con le mutande ballerine qui dentro.......mi sa che abbiamo tutte una gran paura della romana


Cos'e la romana?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non è che non ci sono donne con le mutande ballerine qui dentro.......mi sa che abbiamo tutte una gran paura della romana




e fate bene! :festa:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cos'e la romana?


chi è semmai?:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Già*

La romana è una che ha nà faccia come er culo rara!!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La romana è una che ha nà faccia come er culo rara!!



quasi quasi al posto di utente post-it ci metto utente faccia da culo


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Fallo*

Simy fallo...!


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> come stai bellezza?


Bonjour ma cherie. Bene, tutto scorre liscio, sono tornata da poco alla base e adesso inizierà davvero la nuova vita. 

Tu a parte il super lavoro come efficientissima segretaria dell'Esimio Oscuro? peraio:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy fallo...!




Fatto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
solo per te


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bonjour ma cherie. Bene, tutto scorre liscio, sono tornata da poco alla base e adesso inizierà davvero la nuova vita.
> 
> Tu a parte il super lavoro come efficientissima segretaria dell'Esimio Oscuro? peraio:


Tutto bene anche io! Lavoro tanto ( a parte il lavoro di segretaria) vado sempre di corsa ma ho trovato il mio equilibrio


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Lei Esimio Oscuro sta diventando il boss del forum............anzi è il boss del forum


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Milli*

Ma no....cmq ho bisogno di qualche guardiaspalle....lei potrebbe essere compatibile con questa mansione?


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Bè come bodyguard non so, diciamo che non sono dotata di ampie spalle :lipstick:ma potrei ovviare con rapide e precise mosse di karate.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Milli*

Benissimo,notevolissimo!Lei è una sportiva?Cmq prenderò molto seriamente in considerazione la sua candidatura....!!!


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quasi quasi al posto di utente post-it ci metto utente faccia da culo



  non farlo si sentirebbero tutti autorizzati a prenderti a ... "pesci" in faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no....cmq ho bisogno di qualche guardiaspalle....lei potrebbe essere compatibile con questa mansione?



 io avrei bisogno di un guardiapalle


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,notevolissimo!Lei è una sportiva?Cmq prenderò molto seriamente in considerazione la sua candidatura....!!!


questo è niente fratè... la signora Milli è anche molto esperta in arte culi...naria


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non farlo si sentirebbero tutti autorizzati a prenderti a ... "pesci" in faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sono tutti discorsi tra me e oscuro che tu non puoi capire! io e lui sappiamo il motivo di questa cosa,....


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bonjour ma cherie. Bene, tutto scorre liscio, sono tornata da poco alla base e adesso inizierà davvero la nuova vita.
> 
> Tu a parte il super lavoro come efficientissima segretaria dell'Esimio Oscuro? peraio:



 la vedo male...


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tutto bene anche io! Lavoro tanto ( a parte il lavoro di segretaria) vado sempre di corsa ma ho trovato il mio equilibrio


  la vedo  molto male


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tutti discorsi tra me e oscuro che tu non puoi capire! io e lui sappiamo il motivo di questa cosa,....


 me ne farò una ragione


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,notevolissimo!Lei è una sportiva?Cmq prenderò molto seriamente in considerazione la sua candidatura....!!!



Resto in attesa di Sue nuove allora


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Lei Signor Battiato è un pò impertinente :mosking:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Resto in attesa di Sue nuove allora



 continuo a vederla molto male....








Simyyyyyy....


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Lei Signor Battiato è un pò impertinente :mosking:


gentilissima signora Milli, mi perdoni ma devo salvaguardare gli interessi della mia cognatina..spero mi capisca


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> gentilissima signora Milli, mi perdoni ma devo salvaguardare gli interessi della mia cognatina..spero mi capisca



E lo apprezzo direi........Vorrei comunque rassicurarLa circa le mie intenzioni...............persona seria sono...........


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E lo apprezzo direi........Vorrei comunque rassicurarLa circa le mie intenzioni...............persona seria sono...........



:fischio:


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

non ci crede? :lipstick:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> non ci crede? :lipstick:



ci mancherebbe altro.. lei è un.... :angelo:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E lo apprezzo direi........Vorrei comunque rassicurarLa circa le mie intenzioni...............persona seria sono...........



stai tranquilla cara!
sono certa delle tue buone intenzioni!


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Simy, è bello poter contare su un'amica :bacio:


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tutto bene anche io! Lavoro tanto


se vede...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, è bello poter contare su un'amica :bacio:


:up: già! 
quando vuoi sono qua


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe altro.. lei è un.... :angelo:



:sorriso3:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vede...
> 
> ahahahah



ahahaah


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up: già!
> quando vuoi sono qua



idem


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bè come bodyguard non so, diciamo che non sono dotata di ampie spalle :lipstick:ma potrei ovviare con rapide e precise mosse di karate.


ma qua co' le ampie spalle che ce famo?

ahahahah


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma qua co' le ampie spalle che ce famo?
> 
> ahahahah


infatti sto nel posto giusto!


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> infatti sto nel posto giusto!


uao...

nun me di'...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stai tranquilla cara!
> sono certa delle tue buone intenzioni!




:serpe:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, è bello poter contare su un'amica :bacio:



traduzione:..:kick:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :serpe:





battiato63 ha detto:


> traduzione:..:kick: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:blu:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up: già!
> quando vuoi sono qua




traduzione: .......:calcio:     :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



miscredenti


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E allora cosa ci stai a fare con questo mostro di marito?
> Lascialo...tanto a sentire te è come se foste già separati...


Ci sto perchè guadagna tanto io posso stare a casa e non correre e scoparmi gli amanti
Anzi adesso assumo una colf fulltime che stupida non farlo prima ho ancora + tempo x scopare e andare dall’estetista
Va meglio?

Ci sto perché spero che rinsavisca
Per un po da giungo era andata così
Poi forse devo solo accettare che non sarò tanto felice con qst uomo e stop

Grazie vado va dall’estetista.


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ci sto perchè guadagna tanto io posso stare a casa e non correre e scoparmi gli amanti
> Anzi adesso assumo una colf fulltime che stupida non farlo prima ho ancora + tempo x scopare e andare dall’estetista
> Va meglio?
> 
> ...




mi sa che è vera la prima.......


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ci sto perchè guadagna tanto io posso stare a casa e non correre e scoparmi gli amanti
> Anzi adesso assumo una colf fulltime che stupida non farlo prima ho ancora + tempo x scopare e andare dall’estetista
> Va meglio?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quando sei così...ti riempirei di baci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe off line (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non  Mi mtto in DISCUSSIONE??
> Ho cambiato lavoro lasciato la mia città la mia famiglia
> Rinunciato a cosa ho studiato
> 
> ...


Se affronti tutto come un sacrificio vuol dire che l'amore è andato via via diminuendo....e ora sembri una che rivendica solo i suoi diritti a denti stretti. Se è diventata una convivenza che a te fa stare solo male, lascialo. Tanto stai tutti i giorni sola, sei abituata. E lui che é abituato a farsi la sua vita fuori dalla famiglia, se la perde potrebbe svegliarsi dall'incantesimo del tutto mi é dovuto xche io porto i soldi. Oltre ai soldi nella vita ci vuole un complice....tu l'hai perso strada facendo...tradirlo non sarebbe una soluzione.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi sa che è vera la prima.......


ma tu nun eri pure estetista diplomato, anche se ar CEPU?

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu nun eri pure estetista diplomato, anche se ar CEPU?
> 
> ahahahahah


\


ahahahha si al CEPU come DEL PIERO ajhahahhaahahahahal


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ci sto perchè guadagna tanto io posso stare a casa e non correre e scoparmi gli amanti
> Anzi adesso assumo una colf fulltime che stupida non farlo prima ho ancora + tempo x scopare e andare dall’estetista
> Va meglio?
> 
> ...


può darsi che abbiate un'idea diversa della felicità e che a lui quel poco tempo basti per coltivare l'amore.
forse è un egoista come dici tu ma potrebbe anche essere che se lui fosse molto presente tenderesti a lamentarti per la ragione opposta


----------



## Sabina_ (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non  Mi mtto in DISCUSSIONE??
> Ho cambiato lavoro lasciato la mia città la mia famiglia
> Rinunciato a cosa ho studiato
> 
> ...



Sta qui il problema. Hai rinunciato a troppe cose. Cosa accadrà quando i tuoi figli saranno più grandi e indipendenti?
Devi riprendere in mano la tua vita e fare qualcosa per Te: Rosa come donna (qui sarà dura visto i "limiti" di tuo marito) e Rosa come persona con le sue ambizioni.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi sa che è vera la prima.......


qnt pena mi fai
limitato e non poco


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Sta qui il problema. Hai rinunciato a troppe cose. Cosa accadrà quando i tuoi figli saranno più grandi e indipendenti?
> Devi riprendere in mano la tua vita e fare qualcosa per Te: Rosa come donna (qui sarà dura visto i "limiti" di tuo marito) e Rosa come persona con le sue ambizioni.


guarda ho recuperato un lavoro impegnativo
non proprio il mio ma a 36 anni con 3 figli ringrazio il cielo

ma forse dovrei stare a casa e fare la mantenuta con un sacco di tempo libero


figli qnd saranno + grandi forse o si spacca o si riequilibra 
io penso che un padre debba essere ancora + presente invece
vedremo
l


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Rosa mi è sembrato di capire che la famiglia di origine di tuo marito fosse impostata come la vostra oggi. E' così?


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può darsi che abbiate un'idea diversa della felicità e che a lui quel poco tempo basti per coltivare l'amore.
> forse è un egoista come dici tu ma potrebbe anche essere che se lui fosse molto presente tenderesti a lamentarti per la ragione opposta


ma le vie di mezzo ci sono? io ne sono circondata

perchè o manager o disoccupato

ma poi ripeto BASTA UNA MAIL CARINA DOVE SI PREOCCUPA DI COME GIRA QUI
VI SIETE MAI SENTITI SOLI?

mi sa che idea di avere tanti soldi al mese passa sopra qualsiasi altra necessità affettiva e che cazzo


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Se affronti tutto come un sacrificio vuol dire che l'amore è andato via via diminuendo....e ora sembri una che rivendica solo i suoi diritti a denti stretti. Se è diventata una convivenza che a te fa stare solo male, lascialo. Tanto stai tutti i giorni sola, sei abituata. E lui che é abituato a farsi la sua vita fuori dalla famiglia, se la perde potrebbe svegliarsi dall'incantesimo del tutto mi é dovuto xche io porto i soldi. Oltre ai soldi nella vita ci vuole un complice....tu l'hai perso strada facendo...tradirlo non sarebbe una soluzione.


due anni fa l'ho lasciato
il diavolo a  4  ha fatto
è andato aparlare con tutti

cambio che coglione cambio

si fatico e quindi penso di non amarlo più
proprio perchè non mi viene spontaneo sto sacrificio
oh ma sono 12 anni che è così


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> due anni fa l'ho lasciato
> il diavolo a  4  ha fatto
> è andato aparlare con tutti
> 
> ...


ma benedeti fijoli...

perche' nun buttate il sangue prima?

e dillo prima, cazzo di budda...

c'hai provato piu' o meno consapevomente e mo' stacca, no?


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

i bimbi lo cercavano
lui diceva che non mangiava più
mi speigo le dinamiche aziendali, mi chiamo sua madre, la sorella, il fratello
e poi mia madre.

e non buttiamo tutto nel cesso.

ho capito i miei errori.

ecco.tornati insieme. nulla cambia. amante

ero ad un passo da dare di matto
l'altro ha fatto scritto detto uns acco di cose oltre a farmis entire desiderata.

ancora mis crive. discreto. non si azzarda più a dire nulla. ma in due occasioni per me delicate c'è stato. presente e discreto.
è un uomo diverso. meno ambizioso. lavoro normale.poche possibilità economiche.
ma ricco dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma le vie di mezzo ci sono? io ne sono circondata
> 
> perchè o manager o disoccupato
> *
> ...



Non è che ha un'amante o scopa mercenario a destra e a manca?


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che ha un'amante o scopa mercenario a destra e a manca?


a me sembra proprio arido, più che altro


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che ha un'amante o scopa mercenario a destra e a manca?


maante no
cercato indagato 
neinte
diceva sono a casa alla tal ora (la casa che ha aziendale) e c'era
sempre!
cellulare lo lascia in vista ci giocano i bimbi

a pagamento non so.
io penso sia malato di lavoro. poi magari ha un cell segreto scopa come un riccio con escort ecc

sarebbe la botta finale ma almeno spiegherebbe tante cose


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra proprio arido, più che altro


allora descrizione di come È stato definito da suo ex collaboratore: stronzo.arido.individualista.egocentrico.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra proprio arido, più che altro


Arido parola giusta

Sapete la sindorme io ti salverò ? ecco la fessa qui presente

È arido è la parola + adatta a lui.

Io opposto


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Arido parola giusta
> 
> Sapete la sindorme io ti salverò ? ecco la fessa qui presente
> 
> ...


e stamose...

ahahahah


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> allora descrizione di come È stato definito da suo ex collaboratore: stronzo.arido.individualista.egocentrico.



ma tu invece vedi delle qualità?
o concordi?


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tu invece vedi delle qualità?
> o concordi?


Purtroppo..concordo
E mi fa male

Non lo sopporto più
Nel week end  il tenero e mi fa salire un nervoso


Qualità: determinato. Costante. Preciso.razionale. cazzuto.


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo..concordo
> E mi fa male
> 
> Non lo sopporto più
> ...


ecco a me tuo marito sembra essere una persona molto affidabile ma che non riesce a vivere pienamente al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo
il che è un vero dramma, per chi è un po' naif come me


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo..concordo
> E mi fa male
> 
> Non lo sopporto più
> ...


 *HAI DIMENTICATO:  ZERBINO...  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
*


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *HAI DIMENTICATO: ZERBINO... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> *


Si certo
Battiato dai
Non è giornata sai
Si parla di separarci, definitivamente,
lassa perderes e riesci


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco a me tuo marito sembra essere una persona molto affidabile ma che non riesce a vivere pienamente al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo
> il che è un vero dramma, per chi è un po' naif come me


e cosi e io sono stanca


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si certo
> Battiato dai
> Non è giornata sai
> Si parla di separarci, definitivamente,
> lassa perderes e riesci



fossi in lui da mò che l'avrei fatto... tu ti lamenti dell'eccesso....


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fossi in lui da mò che l'avrei fatto... tu ti lamenti dell'eccesso....


Scusa? Che cavolo dici?
eccesso di che?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fossi in lui da mò che l'avrei fatto... tu ti lamenti dell'eccesso....


guarda Battiato che la fedeltà non è l'unico impegno che ti prendi quando ti sposi. Rossi ha tradito suo marito in un modo... ma lui l'ha tradita prima in un altro.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fossi in lui da mò che l'avrei fatto... tu ti lamenti dell'eccesso....


pecche' si' fess e pensi de sposarte le cameriere o le tate solo pe' scrive coniugato sui documenti....

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pecche' si' fess e pensi de sposarte le cameriere o le tate solo pe' scrive coniugato sui documenti....
> 
> ahahahah


strunz  io me sposo pe farme à foto ai matrimoni..ahahhahaha


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pecche' si' fess e pensi de sposarte le cameriere o le tate solo pe' scrive coniugato sui documenti....
> 
> ahahahah


quoto


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Battiato che la fedeltà non è l'unico impegno che ti prendi quando ti sposi. Rossi ha tradito suo marito in un modo... ma lui l'ha tradita prima in un altro.


sbri è stata la cosa + furba che potessi fare
ho smesso lo xanax

e va bene così


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> quoto



  ma che quoti tu?.. ce stai a rompere le palle e a lamentarti di tuo marito perchè lavora troppo per farti fare la vita che fai, ma và a lavorare che qua ce wsta gente che non arriva a fine mese...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma che quoti tu?.. ce stai a rompere le palle e a lamentarti di tuo marito perchè lavora troppo per farti fare la vita che fai, ma và a lavorare che qua ce wsta gente che non arriva a fine mese...


o stronzo lavoro 10 ore al giorno
povero ignorante ti saluto


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> o stronzo lavoro 10 ore al giorno
> povero ignorante ti saluto


e ne stai 11 attacate al pc   bel lavoro....  o lavori di notte?  :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> quoto


e tu perchè hai sposato stò povero cristo?... per il vitto, alloggio, lavatura, imbiancatura e.. stiratura?...


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> o stronzo lavoro 10 ore al giorno
> povero ignorante ti saluto


 stronza sarai te e tre quarti dà palazzina tua......


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> maante no
> cercato indagato
> neinte
> *diceva sono a casa alla tal ora (la casa che ha aziendale) e c'era
> ...


Eh, ma bisogna vedere con chi era.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma bisogna vedere con chi era.


ma se andavo li di persona
no questo no davvero non credo

penso sia davvero imbrigliato di lavoro ma che non voglia molalre per paura di perdere il treno

non so dove voglia arrivare
e forse ostacolo la sua ambizione chiedendogli + presenza

di sabato per dire si piazza al cell in inglese discute con la cina si incazza 
poi credo non demandi tanto ai suoi

la psico dove l'avevo mandato dette una definizione una sorta di alcolizzato da lavoro


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> stronza sarai te e tre quarti dà palazzina tua......


te la sei cercata però. Rossi è stata male, molto. Che i soldi non siano tutto... l'ha imparato perchè, nonostante i soldi, ha rischiato la sua salute. Poi ha fatto scelte discutibili... ma tra lei e suo marito, chi ha tenuto su la famiglia e ha cercato di recuperare l'amore dell'altro... è stata lei. Ha fatto errori... e li ha pagati lei. Suo marito ha fatto promesse... e non le ha mantenute. Se suo marito fosse tutto il giorno al bar ti starebbe più simpatica?


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> stronza sarai te e tre quarti dà palazzina tua......


statt'accuort che me sa piu' de villetta indipendente...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma se andavo li di persona
> no questo no davvero non credo
> 
> penso sia davvero imbrigliato di lavoro ma che non voglia molalre per paura di perdere il treno
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

cosa pensi di risolvere con una separazione?


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te la sei cercata però. Rossi è stata male, molto. Che i soldi non siano tutto... l'ha imparato perchè, nonostante i soldi, ha rischiato la sua salute. Poi ha fatto scelte discutibili... ma tra lei e suo marito, chi ha tenuto su la famiglia e ha cercato di recuperare l'amore dell'altro... è stata lei. Ha fatto errori... e li ha pagati lei. Suo marito ha fatto promesse... e non le ha mantenute. Se suo marito fosse tutto il giorno al bar ti starebbe più simpatica?


non ne sono tanto convinto.. a me dà l'impressione di una che sputa nel piatto dove mangia...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *ma se andavo li di persona
> no questo no davvero non credo
> *
> penso sia davvero imbrigliato di lavoro ma che non voglia molalre per paura di perdere il treno
> ...



Mah. 
Fatti salvi tutte i discorsi sul lavoro, chiaramente. Ma stai tranquilla che non è solo lavoro.


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma se andavo li di persona
> ...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ne sono tanto convinto.. a me dà l'impressione di una che sputa nel piatto dove mangia...




battiato ho già detto una volta che non è così. starei zitta. rischio di perdere tutto no?
(poi tra noi che ne sai di come sto messa io)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> battiato ho già detto una volta che non è così. *starei zitta*. rischio di perdere tutto no?
> (poi tra noi che ne sai di come sto messa io)


e sai quante ce ne sono... e sono pure contente...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa pensi di risolvere con una separazione?



da sola sono serena
non felice
quando c'è lui sono tesa

maagri sta cosa lo allerta si spaventa

magai non abbiamo coraggio di chiduerla epoi staremmo meglio tutti

di rifarmi una vita
e lui trovare una donna che volgia quello che lui può dare e lo renda felice


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> statt'accuort che me sa piu' de villetta indipendente...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:mrgreen:
con pissina

scherzo eh


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e sai quante ce ne sono... e sono pure contente...


ne conosco ne conosco

infatti mi danno della pazza 
invidiano mia posizione renditi conto


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> con pissina
> 
> scherzo eh


anch'io


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah.
> Fatti salvi tutte i discorsi sul lavoro, chiaramente. Ma stai tranquilla che non è solo lavoro.



esistono persone cosi....
Ne ho una in casa .....vive per lavorare a casa non c'è mai e quando c'è fa altro sempre conforme al lavoro....
è come un'assatanata di lavoro ne ha già un sacco e continua a prenderne ,non ammette che gli altri escano solo e semplicemente per divertirsi , non ammette ferie ....per far cosa ? se sei a casa vai al lavoro no!.....
Non  facile avere a che fare con persone dipendenti da qualcosa ....


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ne conosco ne conosco
> 
> infatti mi danno della pazza
> *invidiano mia posizione renditi conto*


non conoscendo la tua storia anch'io sono caduto nell'errore.... purtroppo al primo impatto dai questa impressione


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non conoscendo la tua storia anch'io sono caduto nell'errore.... purtroppo al primo impatto dai questa impressione


ti giuro che no
potrei stare zitta e continuare a fare come ho fatto

x scritto forse
chi mi consoce di persona capisce

poi lo so che in questo periodo di crisi avercene di soldi, lo so
dico solo che non si dovrebbe scordare tutto il resto.
lo dico anche per lui, per mio marito che si perde amici figli ...


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> con pissina
> 
> scherzo eh


e pure se fosse?...

nella mia quanno e' libbera dai campionati ce tengo i piranha pe' mi' socera......

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> esistono persone cosi....
> Ne ho una in casa .....vive per lavorare a casa non c'è mai e quando c'è fa altro sempre conforme al lavoro....
> è come un'assatanata di lavoro ne ha già un sacco e continua a prenderne ,non ammette che gli altri escano solo e semplicemente per divertirsi , non ammette ferie ....per far cosa ? se sei a casa vai al lavoro no!.....
> Non facile avere a che fare con persone dipendenti da qualcosa ....



Prima o poi dovrà banalmente svuotarsi. Parlo del marito di Rosa. E' fisiologico, e quindi o fa come i monaci, oppure scopa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ne conosco ne conosco
> 
> infatti mi danno della pazza
> invidiano mia posizione renditi conto


... ma perchè loro vogliono altro. C'è chi per potersi permettere vestiti e gioielli, scambierebbe il marito che ti porta il caffè ogni mattina con uno che vedi due volte al mese... Io no, tu neanche... ma...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io sto cercnado un appiglio per salvare sto cazzo di matrimonio
> ...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima o poi dovrà banalmente svuotarsi. Parlo del marito di Rosa. E' fisiologico, e quindi o fa come i monaci, oppure scopa.


Ma no l’abbiamo pure fatto adesso
Anche qui ..mi impegno


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ti giuro che no
> potrei stare zitta e continuare a fare come ho fatto
> 
> x scritto forse
> ...


sorry...:umile:
                                 :amici:?.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma no l’abbiamo pure fatto adesso
> Anche qui ..mi impegno


:rotfl::rotfl:embè... bisogna impegnarsi in tutto, no? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:embè... bisogna impegnarsi in tutto, no? :rotfl::rotfl:



bè anche tu ti impegni nel fare le polpette no?--:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Percepisco molta tristezza e molto rammarico nelle tue parole.
> ...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sorry...:umile:
> :amici:?.....


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :up:



:abbraccio:


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma no l’abbiamo pure fatto adesso
> Anche qui ..mi impegno


ma oggi e' uscito alle 16?

ammazza quanto lavora sto magnager......

ahahahahah


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

festone a dubai?
ma non era quello "entra in casa e si addormenta"?

beh, vi ha mandato la foto, figo :unhappy:


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> festone a dubai?
> ma non era quello "entra in casa e si addormenta"?
> 
> beh, vi ha mandato la foto, figo :unhappy:


vedo iniziate a capire


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :up:


rosa sia chiaro..io non ce l'ho con te... vorrei solo farti capire che non puoi continuare cosi!
allora o prendi in mano le redini mandi tutto e tutti a fanculo e ti rimetti in gioco come donna oppure devi accettare la situazione cosi com'è! senza se e senza ma....

magari a volte sono dura nei tuoi confronti e me ne rendo conto...però davvero non puoi continuare cosi!


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> festone a dubai?
> ma non era quello "entra in casa e si addormenta"?
> 
> beh, vi ha mandato la foto, figo :unhappy:


e che lo si vede cor binocolo perche' lavora sempre?

ancora se riferiva all'amante...

ahahahahah


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma oggi e' uscito alle 16?
> 
> ammazza quanto lavora sto magnager......
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl:
si adesso nel senso ultimamente


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma tu hai risolto?hai bimbi?
> ...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho imparato a convivere com me stesso e con il mio matrimonio senza passione. Alterno momenti di serenità a momenti nei quali mi sento un leone in gabbia. ma ho imparato a dissimulare e a vedere gli aspetti positivi della mia vita, che comunque ci sono e sono molti.
> ...


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> rosa sia chiaro..io non ce l'ho con te... vorrei solo farti capire che non puoi continuare cosi!
> allora o prendi in mano le redini mandi tutto e tutti a fanculo e ti rimetti in gioco come donna oppure devi accettare la situazione cosi com'è! senza se e senza ma....
> 
> magari a volte sono dura nei tuoi confronti e me ne rendo conto...però davvero non puoi continuare cosi!


lo so simy
lo so:kiss:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ma..triste
> ...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lo so simy
> lo so:kiss:




:kiss:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Ci sto perchè guadagna tanto io posso stare a casa e non correre e scoparmi gli amanti
> Anzi adesso assumo una colf fulltime che stupida non farlo prima ho ancora + tempo x scopare e andare dall’estetista
> Va meglio?*
> 
> ...


No che non va meglio, perché io non ho detto questo....però ripeto, dici di non amarlo, lo definisci arido, vivi di fatto come se fossi separata per 5 giorni su 7, sei innamorata di un altro....

Quindi si, come scrivi tu devi accettare che non sarai felice con quest'uomo oppure....lasciarlo...

Secondo me ovviamente


----------



## Tr@deUp (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


Tra tante risposte però non ne ho vista una che potrebbe avere un senso e per renderlo tale racconto una storia accaduta di recente ad una mia conoscente che, a 50 anni, si è vista lasciare dal marito, 53 anni, dopo 24 anni di matrimonio e due figli grandi.

Lei. Attenta alla casa, ai figli, con un lavoro in ospedale anche abbastanza impegnativo, fatto anche di turni.
Lui. Sottufficiale dei CC, nucleo operativo. Quasi perennemente assente, spesso anche nei fine settimana, motivi di servizio, ragioni di segretezza, spesso neanche una telefonata per giorni, altro che la mail dall'albergo, neanche dove stava si sapeva. La sua assenza in casa era tale anche quand'era presente, il classico uomo che non dico che non vuole attaccare neanche un quadro ma che non si preoccupa neanche di decidere che tipo di quadro prendere e dove metterlo! 

Quando la bomba è esplosa,  quando lui l'ha mollata di punto in bianco oltre un anno fa, si sono scoperti molti altarini. Nucleo operativo? Si va bene, ma mica tutti i giorni. Spesso alle 18 era fuori dell'ufficio...e allora perché tornava così tardi la sera o non rientrava affatto?

Per anni ha tradito la moglie a destra ed a manca. Finché con _fesbuk_ ha ritrovato (cercato?) una vecchia fiamma di gioventù. 48 anni, separata, figli. E ha mollato sua moglie per questa...una gran cazzata questa, ma è un'altra storia...

Meditare rosa3, meditare...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma no l’abbiamo pure fatto adesso
> Anche qui ..mi impegno



Va bene, ma se sta così tanto fuori casa le scopate che si fa nelle mura domestiche saranno per lo più residuali. Poi se teme la separazione è chiaro che ti scopa anche solo per accontentarti.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sarebbe la cosa più giusta ed onesta separarsi ma non ho gli attributi per farlo. Spero sempre che sia lei a prendere l'inziativa ma temo che anche per lei questa situazione di bonaccia sia tutto sommato accettabile. Sinaviga a vista, signori.
> ...


----------



## Zod (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


Difficile trovare donne pienamente soddisfatte del marito. E se le trovi sono sicuramente cornute inconsapevoli.

S*B


----------



## Circe (13 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo..concordo
> E mi fa male
> 
> Non lo sopporto più
> ...


Ma non é che te sei la moglie del manager che si porta tebina in motel??????


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma non é che te sei la moglie del manager che si porta tebina in motel??????


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


buongiorno dolce cognatina


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno dolce cognatina



Buongiorno a te! 
Qui diluvia!:unhappy:


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Dalla descriz fisica ci ho pensato pure io sapete?

Cmq non è al mare, non siamo in vacanza

Ieris era forte anche delle ns discussioni ho parlato, con calma, al telefono.
Mi ha spiegato tot cose, aziendali.
Perché se mi coinvoleggesse un minimo potrei pure capire entità di alcuni malumori
Dice che non vuole farmi pesare anche questo, sono sola con 3 ragazzini un lavoro impegnativo.
Questo week end torna e dice stacco tutto pc bberry stiamo noi 5 e basta.

l'altro ..io penso sia moloto preso anche se rispetta mia scelta
e mi sento un po' cosi con lui..che ha pensato di stravolg la sua vita x me


----------



## gas (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...


Non ho letto tutte le vostre risposte, ma mi sento di affermare che i soldi saranno anche importanti ma importante è comunque avere accanto la persona con la quale si ha deciso di vivere la propria vita.
Per accanto non intendo avere la persona vicina fisicamente, basta anche averla vicina moralmente. Sentire e condividere tutte le problematiche che una famiglia con figli, giornalmente deve affrontare.

Il lavoro è importante, fondamentale oggi più che mai, ma un momento lo trovi sempre e comunque per condividere con il partner la quotidianità e ciò non significa che devi obbligatoriamente essere a casa per farlo.
Per cui capisco il problema di Rosa e ritengo che lei si senta sola e senta la necessità di avere un supporto anche morale.


----------



## gas (14 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ciao, buongiorno.
Quà c'è un bellissimo sole


----------



## gas (14 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma non é che te sei la moglie del manager che si porta tebina in motel??????


:calcio:


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao, buongiorno.
> Quà c'è un bellissimo sole


ciao, buongiorno a te!
 
arriverà anche qui il sole....spero.... :unhappy:


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Poi c’e sta cosa che mi ha fatto girare parecchio le palle 
Smettere di andare aletto
Ora che lui andasse con altre o fosse stressato come diceva al punto di ....non lo so

Sono una bella donna, non per tirarmela ma si è così, corteggiata ecc

Allora o ti sei disinnamorato perché sono tanca nervosa pco amabile (ma + di così che caz potevo fare a  si prendermi la tata fissa diceva lui) allora dimmelo non tirare su un muro

Cmq che mi abbia tradito o no, è mancato cmq. Fars entire una donna amata protetta coccolata fa aprte dei doveri no? Come non tradire.
Lui non ne ha rispettato + uno che uno.

Io provavo e trovavo un muro.

ma ci provavo eccome 

Sicuro ero nervosa e meno..desiderabile?
Lui ora dice come è stato possibile trascurarti così?
Io credo non fosse + inna m e moltopreso da se
arido nei sentimenti o non mi amava o mi amava amdo suo cmq a me nulla arrivava

Poi io mi sono allontanata perché ero una pianta  secca oramai e arriva un raggione di sole

E lui ammette ho pensato di poterti perdere non possiamo gettare tutto nel cesso
Capite 
Di tutto un po’ in questa storia
Ma dovevo arrivare a tanto?
Ora arrivata a tanto significa x me che non l’ho amato più

Sta a noi vedere se poss recuperare 
E da qnd  l ho tradito ho messo su un can can con lui
Potevo tacere avere tutto fare la carina
Invece sta cosa di innamorarmi di altro o cmq averlo spesso in testa mi ahs apventata come dire llora sta finendo
E ho cercato mio marito x parlarne sviscerare ammettendo la sbandata x un altro (mentale  ho detto..


La crepa nel vaso c’è
Ma rispett a due anni fa io sto bene.  
Stavo davvero di merda
.

Ecco 

mo non vi tedio più giuro
vediamo sto week
che poi a volte penso potevo tenere capra e cavoli e pativo meno


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho imparato a convivere com me stesso e con il mio matrimonio senza passione. Alterno momenti di serenità a momenti nei quali mi sento un leone in gabbia. ma ho imparato a dissimulare e a vedere gli aspetti positivi della mia vita, che comunque ci sono e sono molti.*
> ...


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa ma non riesco a capire come si può rispettare e volere un bene dell'anima e nello stesso tempo essere distanti anni luce.....
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi c’e sta cosa che mi ha fatto girare parecchio le palle
> Smettere di andare aletto
> Ora che lui andasse con altre o fosse stressato come diceva al punto di ....non lo so
> 
> ...


Se stai meglio ora non oso immaginare.....


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi c’e sta cosa che mi ha fatto girare parecchio le palle
> Smettere di andare aletto
> Ora che lui andasse con altre o fosse stressato come diceva al punto di ....non lo so
> 
> ...


Guarda che non stai tediando.


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa ma non riesco a capire come si può rispettare e volere un bene dell'anima e nello stesso tempo essere distanti anni luce.....
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao, buongiorno a te!
> 
> arriverà anche qui il sole....spero.... :unhappy:


non cè ne bisogno... ci sei tu


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Se stai meglio ora non oso immaginare.....


Chiaro ho prob nel mio matirmonio ma ne sono consapevole
Prima marina avevo stati d’ansia acuti panico paure non dormivo magrissima

Somatizzvo ma non volevo vedere

La storia extra (al di al della persona bella di x se che ho trovato e che credo rimarrà sempre) mi è servita, servito è brutto ma è così
Mi sono ritrovata 
Potere del ..sesso?

Si anche mi sa, parecchio.ma non solo.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Chiaro ho prob nel mio matirmonio ma ne sono consapevole
> Prima marina avevo stati d’ansia acuti panico paure non dormivo magrissima
> 
> Somatizzvo ma non volevo vedere
> ...


buongiorno Rosa :smile:


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Rosa :smile:


BuongiornoJ
È venerdi che bello:strepitoso:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> BuongiornoJ
> È venerdi che bello:strepitoso:



  odore di weekend con ?...........


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> odore di weekend con ?...........


J
Manager

Non di tebina…

No va bè felice con i ragazzi, ho proprio voglia di stare con loro dopo sta sett di inizio scuola
E loro con il papà che torna

poi ammetto l'altro un po nel cuore c'e l ho
inutile sono una sentimentale
bleah


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *L'amore passa, il rispetto resta.
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> JON ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non avrei saputo rendere meglio il concetto che hai appena espresso in maniera così sintetica ma completa.
> ...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non intendevo giudicare ma cercare di capire... Io credo che rispetto sia sinonimo di amore e che quindi si possano recuperare altri aspetti del rapporto....anche la passione perchè no ?
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> J
> Manager
> 
> Non di tebina…
> ...


romanticona..:angelo:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non intendevo giudicare ma cercare di capire...  *Io credo che  rispetto sia sinonimo di amore e che quindi si possano recuperare altri aspetti del rapporto....anche la passione perchè no ?*
> ...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> JON ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non avrei saputo rendere meglio il concetto che hai appena espresso in maniera così sintetica ma completa.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Certo si può scrivere qui all infinito ma determinate  sensazioni non si possono trasmettere
> ...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non mi sono sentito giudicato ed infatti ho fatto riferimento a chi, come te (del tutto legittimamente), non capiva l'apparente controsenso della mia affermazione.
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non mi sono sentito giudicato ed infatti ho fatto riferimento a chi, come te (del tutto legittimamente), non capiva l'apparente controsenso della mia affermazione.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > se non sono indiscreta... quanti anni avete e da quanto siete insieme ?
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Siamo entrambi a metà dei 40 e siamo insieme da 15 anni. Con prole. Ciascuno col proprio lavoro impegnativo ma soddisfacente e la propria indipendenza economica. Di sicuro non stiamo iniseme per i denari
> ...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Siamo entrambi a metà dei 40 e siamo insieme da 15 anni. Con prole. Ciascuno col proprio lavoro impegnativo ma soddisfacente e la propria indipendenza economica. Di sicuro non stiamo iniseme per i denari
> ...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > capisco.... un pò prestino per rassegnarsi a una vita senza lampi di gioia.... almeno io , che sono più vecchiotta, non riesco a chiudere le ali....
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > capisco.... un pò prestino per rassegnarsi a una vita senza lampi di gioia.... almeno io , che sono più vecchiotta, non riesco a chiudere le *ali....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L7 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > capisco.... un pò prestino per rassegnarsi a una vita senza lampi di gioia.... almeno io , che sono più vecchiotta, non riesco a chiudere le ali....
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è che sei mio marito?:singleeye:
> ...


----------



## oceansize (14 Settembre 2012)

Certo se c'è un altro nel cuore e da altre parti, la vedo dura recuperare amore e passione...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L7 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Certo se c'è un altro nel cuore e da altre parti, la vedo dura recuperare amore e passione...


lo so
cazzo!

ma sto altro magari e solo ormone
dai un po inf sta cosa

no lo so che noMa una sbandata nella vita  ci potrà stare


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:





battiato63 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L7 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Marina60 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No. Tuo marito ti sta cercando mentre io non la cerco mia moglie. Per il momento non sento questo desiderio.
> ...


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

Rosa nel tuo matrimonio stai male perchè nonostante tu abbia fatto di tutto e di più non sei riuscita a far capire o comunque ad ottenere da tuo marito quello che vorresti.
Cos'altro puoi provare a fare, ne hai idea?
Se pensi che non ci sia altro da fare, forse dovresti provare a chiudere davvero per vedere la reazione.
Non so se il fatto che tu parli, parli, "minacci" ma poi resti dove sei, fa intendere a lui che in fondo in fondo ti sta bene così.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io ci sarei ( ci sono stata ) male.. per una donna  non è facile accettare di non sentirsi desiderata....e forse anche per un uomo..
> ...


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lo so
> cazzo!
> 
> ma sto altro magari e solo ormone
> ...


Rosa, scusa. Ma tu sei straniera o hai solo un cellulare/pc cinese?


----------



## oceansize (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lo so
> cazzo!
> 
> Ma una sbandata nella vita  ci potrà stare


Ci potrà anche stare, ma se continua anche solo mentale, ormonale, o come te la vuoi raccontare, spazio per altro ne rimane poco...


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ci potrà anche stare, ma se continua anche solo mentale, ormonale, o come te la vuoi raccontare, spazio per altro ne rimane poco...


Siq uesto frena

Ma non so
Non vedendolo piu sentendolo meno..io l’ho presa come un passaggio un regalo della vita

Non so nemmeno 
Penso ches e finisse con mio marito non correrei da lui

No no è diverso
È uan cosa bella che è stata mia mi è servita 
Se proprio dovessi pensarlo non solo con una giusta e sensata nostalgia ma altro allora rivedrò tutto…sicuro


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Rosa, scusa. Ma tu sei straniera o hai solo un cellulare/pc cinese?


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Mezza straniera si
Madre cecoslovacca
E non facciamo battute
Cmq scrivi male di mio


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Mezza straniera si
> Madre cecoslovacca
> E non facciamo battute
> Cmq scrivi male di mio


scusa rose, non volevo essere villana con te, mi faceva solo ridere la battuta di Jon


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Mezza straniera si
Madre cecoslovacca
E non facciamo battute
Cmq scrivi male di mio


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

No lo so 
Cresciuta in Italia 
Quindi scrivo di corsa e male io


----------



## Annuccia (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uno ce la mette tutta
> Ma qnt è dura
> 
> In un mese è stato a casa credo 4 giorni mio marito week end a parte
> ...



scusa
dici lui di licensiarsi e campate così di tutto l'amore che avete......

per quanto riguarda le romanticherie,la dolcezza ecc ecc....
a tutte le donne piacciono figurati...
ma se non cel'hai dentro,se non rientra nel modo di fare di un uomo....non puoi cambiarlo...
tesoro mio marito non mi dice quasi mai ti amo....
ma lo capisco lo stesso e non lo pretendo...
anche perchè di quelle due parole pronunciate me ne faccio poco....


credo che anche tu conosci bene chi ti sta accanto dopo tanti anni...credo che tu sappia se ti vuole se ti ama o no....


scusa l'attacco di acidità....
ma il problema secondo me non è lui....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma lui è sempre stato cosi no?
> perchè le persone prima vi stanno bene e poi di punto in bianco volete cambiarle?




quoto
mi dispiace non poter approvare....


ps:le cose cambiano simy sai???
il perchè....bisogna capire....


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Madonna se sei acida
Sei stata tradita vero?


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Il ti amo dimostrato va bene
Lui non lo dimostrava
E lo dice lui x primo


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Scusa x la risposta  acida pure la mia prima
Anna non e il tempo via il lavoro ecc.
Ma forse proprio perché così centrato sul lavoro penso che se a casa avesse provato ad essere un minimo
Dolce io non mi sarei allontantanata così
Io credimi qnd tornava ci provavo
Magari non sempre
Mi mettevo carina, lo raggiungevo dove stava 
Lui gentile ma freddo
Non fare l amore x tanti anni x una coppia e deleterio
Mi sentivo usata x stare a casa e nbadta
Mo' sentivo brutta inadeguata non alla sua altezza
Qnte volte glielo detto
Non cambiava
Solo
Quando gli
Ho detto che mi sono presa sbandata xalotro e'rinsavito
A quel punto pero era vero
La sbandata e ricambiata xaltro
Ce ancora
Mi Castro x evitare di ricascarci

Ecco
E non sai quanto come altro qui
Vorrei tornare a desiderare mio marito in tutto
Il sesso lo fai
Ma la tenerezza il voler rendere felice altro deve venirti dal cuore
Non mi viene o solo poco
Perché? Forse sono arrabbiata? Non so


----------



## Annuccia (15 Settembre 2012)

Allora lascialo.... Lui e' cosi e nn lo puoi cambiare, e' cosi da sempre no???? Vivi il tuo amore.... Quel che volevo dire prima e' che se ci si innamora di un altro a poco servono le solite scuse.....nn ti sto colpevolizzando..... Ma smetti di colpevolizzare lui per il suo solito modo di essere..... Lui nn e' cambiato e magari nn cambiera' mai.... Ma tu sei cambiata e ciò che prima ti andava bene adesso nn va piu ...... Perche il tuo cuore nn appartiene piu a lui......


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Allora lascialo.... Lui e' cosi e nn lo puoi cambiare, e' cosi da sempre no???? Vivi il tuo amore.... Quel che volevo dire prima e' che se ci si innamora di un altro a poco servono le solite scuse.....nn ti sto colpevolizzando..... Ma smetti di colpevolizzare lui per il suo solito modo di essere..... Lui nn e' cambiato e magari nn cambiera' mai.... Ma tu sei cambiata e ciò che prima ti andava bene adesso nn va piu ...... Perche il tuo cuore nn appartiene piu a lui......



quoto


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Non era così del tutto
Certo chiuso
Ma non arido

Ci coccolavamo confrontavamo condividevamo tanto
Era attento dolce
Si faceva l amore 
Tre figli voluti
Aveva momenti così insomma


Poi In lui ha vinto la smania di carriera la competizione il timore di essere tagliata fuori
Non me ne parlava 
E io non sono piu stata capace di riveder l uomo che avevo scelto


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Ti do ragione che pensavo di poter fare a meno di alcune cose
Invece mi stavo ammalando

Cmq ragazzi errori anche io ne ho fatti
Sapete 
Sicuro sono cambiata tanto ma tanto


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Oggi gli ho detto se non va separiamo ci
Lui dice non esiste devi darmi possibilità di rimediare e dice io non la do

E'vero


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non era così del tutto
> Certo chiuso
> Ma non arido
> 
> ...


Scusami Rosa, ma sei sicura che nei suoi viaggi e nelle sue assenze tuo marito non abbia un'altra?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Oggi gli ho detto se non va separiamo ci
> Lui dice non esiste *devi* darmi possibilità di rimediare e dice io non la do
> 
> E'vero


Tu non è che devi dargli la possiblità....il punto è che non VUOI dargliela.
Poi sai già come la penso


----------



## Niko74 (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non era così del tutto
> Certo chiuso
> Ma non arido
> 
> ...


Beh, almeno lui è cambiato un pochino...pensa te che io mi son sentito dire che invece sono sempre stato uguale, non sono cambiato (in praticamente 20 anni che ci conosciamo).

Il problema comunque è che sei cambiata tu (lo stesso vale per mia moglie ovviamente)


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Non penso mi tradisca
No direi di no
E cmq non sarebbe il problema tra noi
O si e innamorato ma presuppone tempo da dedicare ecc
No cmq no poi mai dire mai

No crederemo pigrizia dare x scontato e stare bene così
Lui starebbe bene capite di qsto non rapporto
Bimbi belli eseguiti molto bene
Facciata splendida
Bella moglie 
Interessi in comune
Amici
Io e lui pero' lontani
Forse non mi spiego pero'scusate


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Allora lascialo.... Lui e' cosi e nn lo puoi cambiare, e' cosi da sempre no???? Vivi il tuo amore.... Quel che volevo dire prima e' che se ci si innamora di un altro a poco servono le solite scuse.....nn ti sto colpevolizzando..... Ma smetti di colpevolizzare lui per il suo solito modo di essere..... Lui nn e' cambiato e magari nn cambiera' mai.... Ma tu sei cambiata e ciò che prima ti andava bene adesso nn va piu ...... Perche il tuo cuore nn appartiene piu a lui......


:up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> È un manager buon dio avercene di soldi così
> È la risposta della maggior parte delle persone
> 
> sbaglio io quindi a volere un marito presente?
> alla fine nei week c 'è


Scua, ma in che mondo vivi?? Vuoi il Rag. Fantozzi, ma divorzia e pigliatelo, ma scusa un manager ha delle responsabilità enormi in una azienda, te ne rendi conto? Conosco mie colleghe di altre aziende che passeranno il Natale in Polonia per l'avvio di una loinea produttiva per la Daimler che li pressa, pensa che non preferirebbero stare a casa con la famiglia? No, non possono, ma tu non puoi capire, perchè per te il lavoro deve essere solo bovino.


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scua, ma in che mondo vivi?? Vuoi il Rag. Fantozzi, ma divorzia e pigliatelo, ma scusa un manager ha delle responsabilità enormi in una azienda, te ne rendi conto? Conosco mie colleghe di altre aziende che passeranno il Natale in Polonia per l'avvio di una loinea produttiva per la Daimler che li pressa, pensa che non preferirebbero stare a casa con la famiglia? No, non possono, ma tu non puoi capire, perchè per te il lavoro deve essere solo bovino.


Si può essere presenti anche nella responsabilità e nella lontananza. Bastano anche piccole attenzioni.


----------



## Carola (16 Settembre 2012)

Brava Sabina
E quello che cerco di dire da mesi 
Non e essere VIA !!
Lo so e. L ho appoggiato x 12 anni
Chiedo solo un minimo di vininanza mentale
Madonna x il dio potere e denaro qui tutti pronti a sacrificare tutto 
Be' io no!
E lo sta capendo anche mio marito
Che fantozzi ecc
E cmq se lui e dove e'merito suo sicuro ma gli ho dato una grossa mano


----------



## Carola (16 Settembre 2012)

Cmq la maggior parte dei colleghi manager di mio marito sono separati
Qualcosa vorrà pur dire
Io non mi sono mai adagiata ho
Continuato a lavorare gestirmi i bimbi 
Chiedevo solo non smettere di parlare di coccolarti di condividere
Anche al telefono
Anche via mail
Non che nemmeno il tempo di rispondere
Che nemmeno il tempo di fare l amore
Nessuno gli ha detto rinuncia
Viaggia molto e io qui mi aggiusto
La qualità'
Poi certo sempre soli non e'bello
Non ci capiamo ma posso capire che tra il non arrivare a fine mese e avere questi problemi sia diverso e che a qualcuno possa urtare
Ma questa E'La mia vita
Poi confermo anche meno soldi ma vita famig piu normale
Devo farmi una colpa di questo?
Punto .


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Mezza straniera si
> Madre cecoslovacca
> E non facciamo battute
> Cmq scrivi male di mio


Volevo sapere solo se eri straniera, anzi la conferma perchè si intuiva. Il resto era una battuta per sdrammatizzare.

Comunque vedo che di scherzare non te ne cale proprio. Aiuta a comprendere il tuo stato d'animo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cmq la maggior parte dei colleghi manager di mio marito sono separati
> Qualcosa vorrà pur dire
> Io non mi sono mai adagiata ho
> Continuato a lavorare gestirmi i bimbi
> ...


Mi sembri giunta al bivio in cui scegliere la strada tra quella dell'accettazione di una vita senza il sentimento che vorresti e quella di una nuova vita in cui la separazione è l'unica soluzione contemplata. Un conflitto non da poco.

Ma lui com'era prima? Forse lo hai gia detto.

Non lo so, più ne parli e più lui sembra essere un uomo incapace di sentimenti. Non credo che le smancerie e le carinerie ti basterebbero se non fossero supportate dalla "voglia" di averti vicino. Perchè quantunque foste lontani, al telefono, in sms o in e-mail, la passione trapasserebbe in ogni caso.

Parlagli di lui, di quello che lui ti sembra. Di quello di cui lui sembra non essere dotato per farti sentire amata. Solo così forse potrà comprendere i tuoi bisogni, comprendendo i suoi deficit.

Poi, hai detto che lui a casa nei week-end c'è quasi sempre. In una coppia appassionata, date le vostre vicissitudini, due giorni alla settimana potrebbero bastare per sentirsi vicini sia fisicamente che mentalmente.

E tu, sei sicura di poter provare ancora per lui il trasporto che hai avuto, ad esempio, col tuo amante?

Infine, lui sembra non volerti perdere. Anche se i motivi sono da definire, qualcosa significherà pure.


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2012)

Scusa, non mi ero firmato.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma lui è sempre stato cosi no?
> perchè le persone prima vi stanno bene e poi di punto in bianco volete cambiarle?


altro rubino per la mia parure :festa:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> altro rubino per la mia parure :festa:




Grazie Roma......che i tre punti ci hai dato.....ahahahahhaha...hai visto bella mia..che ti avevo detto???Gila e Diamanti....lo sapevo io....aahhahahhh..


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

*R: Fatica*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Brava Sabina
> E quello che cerco di dire da mesi
> Non e essere VIA !!
> Lo so e. L ho appoggiato x 12 anni
> ...


E quindi???
Dei soldi non ti interessa, ti sei sacrificata per 12 anni, tuo marito è arido, sta cominciando a capire (ma scommetto che ormai è tardi e non ti va piu bene)

Non ti è chiara la soluzione ai tuoi problemi?


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E quindi???
> Dei soldi non ti interessa, ti sei sacrificata per 12 anni, tuo marito è arido, sta cominciando a capire (ma scommetto che ormai è tardi e non ti va piu bene)
> 
> Non ti è chiara la soluzione ai tuoi problemi?


no, non mi è chiara evidentemente se no non sarei qui. o meglio sapendo che nulla si può risolvere avrei tenuto amante e andata avanti così sino ad essere beccata  tipo tua moglie
invece vorrei capire se possibile trovare  un barlume di salvezza x noi

adesso viaggerà un filo meno il che significa nons tare in cina 15 giorni al mese poi ripartire x altre mete
anche lui dice dobbiamo ritrovarci

ci provo niko, ci provo.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> no, non mi è chiara evidentemente se no non sarei qui. o meglio sapendo che nulla si può risolvere avrei tenuto amante e andata avanti così sino ad essere beccata tipo tua moglie
> invece vorrei capire se possibile trovare un barlume di salvezza x noi
> 
> adesso viaggerà un filo meno il che significa nons tare in cina 15 giorni al mese poi ripartire x altre mete
> ...


auguri..:up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie Roma......che i tre punti ci hai dato.....ahahahahhaha...hai visto bella mia..che ti avevo detto???Gila e Diamanti....lo sapevo io....aahhahahhh..


 se ti legge la mia cognatina Simy.. i 3 punti te li mette in fronte     :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se ti legge la mia cognatina Simy.. i 3 punti te li mette in fronte :mrgreen::mrgreen:



ho letto e ignorato


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E quindi???
> *Dei soldi non ti int*eressa, ti sei sacrificata per 12 anni, tuo marito è arido, sta cominciando a capire (ma scommetto che ormai è tardi e non ti va piu bene)
> 
> Non ti è chiara la soluzione ai tuoi problemi?



fino a quando li hai in tasca..fino a quando ti bastano per vivere decentemente....


se non si lavora non piovono dal cielo....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto e ignorato


chissà quanto ti è costato...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fino a quando li hai in tasca..fino a quando ti bastano per vivere decentemente....
> 
> 
> se non si lavora non piovono dal cielo....




:quoto:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fino a quando li hai in tasca..fino a quando ti bastano per vivere decentemente....
> 
> 
> se non si lavora non piovono dal cielo....



:quoto:


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fino a quando li hai in tasca..fino a quando ti bastano per vivere decentemente....
> 
> 
> se non si lavora non piovono dal cielo....


anGora annuccia?
non sono i soldi il problema tra di noi
aè bravissimo in quello

diciamo anche che non ha altro da pensare si dedica anima e corpo a quello
cmq bravo in gamba e grazie a dio

vorrei solo fosse ben chiaro 

poi  senza soldi ancora peggio lo so
ci siamo apssati e x assurdo..eravamo + uniti
cmq bon dai

ciao


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> anGora annuccia?
> non sono i soldi il problema tra di noi
> aè bravissimo in quello
> 
> ...


vedi Rosa, ai fini sentimentali è nobilissima questa tua affermazione , direi non fa una grinza.. dire i soldi non contano ,  basta la salute.. è altrettanto vero, ci manchertebbe altro.. ma tu prova ad affrontare una malattia avendo tanti soldi a disposizione, e ad affrontare la stessa malattia senza soldi...credo ci sia differenza....come diceva il principe del sorriso Antonio De Curtis in arte Toto.." I SOLDI NON DANNO LA FELICITA'.. FIGURIAMOCI LA MISERIA.".


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vedi Rosa, ai fini sentimentali è nobilissima questa tua affermazione , direi non fa una grinza.. dire i soldi non contano , basta la salute.. è altrettanto vero, ci manchertebbe altro.. ma tu prova ad affrontare una malattia avendo tanti soldi a disposizione, e ad affrontare la stessa malattia senza soldi...credo ci sia differenza....come diceva il principe del sorriso Antonio De Curtis in arte Toto.." I SOLDI NON DANNO LA FELICITA'.. FIGURIAMOCI LA MISERIA.".


ma lo so!
dico solo che ai fini della ns crisi matrimoniale non è quello non possof ar girare le cose intorno al fatto che porti a casa un ottimo stipendio
ho sempre appoggiato mio marito prima ancora perchè era suo desiderio fare quello che fa, dopo anni di studio di master di viaggi secondo eprchè sarebbe una pazzia come è fatto vederlo insoddisfatto

qui si riduce sempre a parlare di soldi
del tipo li avete che cosa vuoi di più?

non è tutto li puoi fare soldi e un minimo ricordati gli affetti
del tipo veniamoci incontro
anche per lui lo dico NON SOLO PER LA SOTTOSCRITTA
che a ben vedere potevo sciallarmi senza problemi no

pois e volgiamo parlare di economia, crisi, mancanza di lavoro e che questo peggiori le dinamiche affettive sentimentali va bene

parlavo del MIO caso


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2012)

Io credo che anche a Ross sia chiaro che se non hai i soldi con l'amore non ci mangi.
Non mi sembra questo il discorso.
Sparo delle cifre assolutamente a caso basandomi sui megamanger della mia azienda.
facciamo che uno prende 15.000 € al mese e vive con il marito di Ross
Ross dice: bene cala i ritmi ne prendi 10.000 tagliamo su qualche extra di cui possiamo serenamente fare a meno, senza nulla togliere ai figli e tu hai più tempo per la tua famiglia.
A me questo non sembra un discorso sbagliato
E comunque un uomo se vuole ti fa sentire amata anche senza vederti per giorni, con la tecnologia di adesso basta davvero poco...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma lo so!
> dico solo che ai fini della ns crisi matrimoniale non è quello non possof ar girare le cose intorno al fatto che porti a casa un ottimo stipendio
> ho sempre appoggiato mio marito prima ancora perchè era suo desiderio fare quello che fa, dopo anni di studio di master di viaggi secondo eprchè sarebbe una pazzia come è fatto vederlo insoddisfatto
> 
> ...



k:  capito


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che anche a Ross sia chiaro che se non hai i soldi con l'amore non ci mangi.
> Non mi sembra questo il discorso.
> Sparo delle cifre assolutamente a caso basandomi sui megamanger della mia azienda.
> facciamo che uno prende 15.000 € al mese e vive con il marito di Ross
> ...


ma che 15.000 ma che 10.000 tajia pure
si fa un gran culo ma ste cifre sono ben distanti fidatevi
e cmq il discorso vale uguale anche per molto meno
brava la tecnologia
ci va la volgia però
e nonf arlo qnd pensi che ci sia una ltro che lo fa
cazzo
poi vi assicuro che lavora in un contesto dove feste cene abbondando nonost la crisi
capisci che io sono a casa che sclero con 3 figli di cui uno che x imparare tre pagine ci impiega 6 ore l'altra con le tabelline io sul groppone 9 ore di ufficio
e dammi sta manina sto contentino dimmelo che ci sei

ecchezacco
non mi ci fate pesnsare che mi rincazzo se penso a me nella merda due varicelle in corso zero nonni una che aveva la verifica e lui in spiaggia dopo la riunione in quel del suddamerica
chiamalo scemo:voodoo:


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> no, non mi è chiara evidentemente se no non sarei qui. o meglio *sapendo che nulla si può risolvere* avrei tenuto amante e andata avanti così sino ad essere beccata  tipo tua moglie
> invece vorrei capire se possibile trovare  un barlume di salvezza x noi
> 
> adesso viaggerà un filo meno il che significa nons tare in cina 15 giorni al mese poi ripartire x altre mete
> ...


Come mai dici che non ti è chiara? Lo hai scritto tu che nulla si può risolvere e, SECONDO ME, È perché tu per prima in fondo non vuoi risolvere.

E se come ipotizzi avessi tenuto l'amante sino ad essere beccata poi cosa facevi? La decisione non la prendevi e la lasciavi prendere a tuo marito?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma che 15.000 ma che 10.000 tajia pure
> si fa un gran culo ma ste cifre sono ben distanti fidatevi
> e cmq il discorso vale uguale anche per molto meno
> brava la tecnologia
> ...


Ecco visto? Lo avevo scritto prima che non ti sarebbe andato bene perché ormai è tardi


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco visto? Lo avevo scritto prima che non ti sarebbe andato bene perché ormai è tardi


non è mai troppo tardi x niente per me se ci sono cose importanti 
come 3 bimbi e come quello che abbiamo costruito sino ad un certo punto

ho dubbi del suo amore x me, certo,  e apposta voglio vedere come prosegue se evolve
perchè certe cose se le senti le fai e non quando pensi stia finendo
vanno coltivate le cose

ma visto che mi giura chee ra esaurtio, che in famiglia erano anaffettivi ( confermo) che è un malato di lavoro che ha capito che perdermi sarebbe un fallimento...fammi capire come va

tutto qui


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

E se come ipotizzi avessi tenuto l'amante sino ad essere beccata poi cosa facevi? La decisione non la prendevi e la lasciavi prendere a tuo marito?[/QUOTE]

ma l'amante non l'ho tenuto mi sembra
ho chiuso.
ho scelto.
non a fatica .
ma l ho fatto.


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

*niko*

è diverso mi pare chiudere perchè beccata/stanata se no col cavolo  e chiudere perchè hai capito che non è la soluzione e che devi investire nel riprendere il matrimonio perchè pensi/speri  ne valga la pena

e credimi, l'amante ancora sarebbe andato avanti.
io non riesco.

dovessi vedere che nulla cambia farà altre valutazioni.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E se *come ipotizzi* avessi tenuto l'amante sino ad essere beccata poi cosa facevi? La decisione non la prendevi e la lasciavi prendere a tuo marito?


ma l'amante non l'ho tenuto mi sembra
ho chiuso.
ho scelto.
non a fatica .
ma l ho fatto.[/QUOTE]

Difatti la mia era un'ipotesi, basata comunque sulla mia vicenda, dove alla fine la moglie beccata (2 volte) la decisione non riesce a prenderla lo stesso.
E ti assicuro che se senti parlare lei, si lamenta esattamente delle stesse cose di cui ti lamenti tu (e 3/4 delle traditrici qui dentro e fuori).


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

ma
si vede che si aprte a tradire (s enon si è traditrici seriali) da problemi comuni belle coppie

però io l ho chiusa

dem volte poi ehm

mi pare tanto

prob non ti ama più niko non so
mi dispiace
da un tradiemtno magari ne vieni fuori

due dubito


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ma l'amante non l'ho tenuto mi sembra
> ho chiuso.
> ho scelto.
> non a fatica .
> ma l ho fatto.


Difatti la mia era un'ipotesi, basata comunque sulla mia vicenda, dove alla fine la moglie beccata (2 volte) la decisione non riesce a prenderla lo stesso.
E ti assicuro che se senti parlare lei, si lamenta esattamente delle stesse cose di cui ti lamenti tu (e 3/4 delle traditrici qui dentro e fuori).[/QUOTE]

ma dopo il primo avete cercato di risolvervi?

perchè ci è ricascata? con lo stesso poi?

capitasse ame in automatico mi separo prima ancoraanche xme stessa eh


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma
> si vede che si aprte a tradire (s enon si è traditrici seriali) da problemi comuni belle coppie
> 
> però io l ho chiusa
> ...


Si, sempre con lo stesso.
Però considera una cosa, tu hai tradito tuo marito per 2-3 anni se non ricordo male...insomma hai avuto tempo per pensare. Io lei l'ho beccata la prima volta dopo la prima uscita col tipo e non lo ha rifatto fino a poco tempo fa (dove è stata nuovamente beccata).

Di fatto lei non ha avuto tempo per viversi la sua storia con l'amante a parte le telefonate e messaggi vari.

Invece per il discorso che i tradimenti nascano da problemi comuni alle coppie può anche darsi, solo che nel mio caso sono io ad accusare le mancanze che hai anche tu e invece è lei a tradire utilizzando le motivazioni usate come standard da tutte.

Per intenderci è come se tu avessi resistito e non avessi mai tradito tuo marito pur soffrendo per quello che ti mancava e poi lo becchi che quello che non fa con te lo fa con un'altra e ti dice pure che lo trascuravi, si sentiva invisibile e bla bla bla


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

2/3 anni?????:confuso:

10 mesi 
visti 7/8 volte
niko mi confondi me sa


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

si come se mi avesse tradito lui

danno + beffa
capisco

no qui diverso

io cheidevo e lui si ritirava
sigh

ora dice che era un cazzone


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> 2/3 anni?????:confuso:
> 
> 10 mesi
> visti 7/8 volte
> niko mi confondi me sa


Allora erano 2-3 anno che non facevi sesso con tuo marito....mi confondevo :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora erano 2-3 anno che non facevi sesso con tuo marito....mi confondevo :mrgreen:


si preciso:sbatti:


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora erano 2-3 anno che non facevi sesso con tuo marito....mi confondevo :mrgreen:


cmq sei stato bravo..a reggere
mi dispaice sia andata così

non ha capito nulla la tua lei

avete figli?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> cmq sei stato bravo..a reggere
> mi dispaice sia andata così
> 
> non ha capito nulla la tua lei
> ...


Si 1 di 5 anni


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si 1 di 5 anni


ma lei a parte dirti perchè lo ha fatto

cosa dice ora?
è così presa da qst altro da ripetere l'esp o la non esperienza?
non le piaci più?
qualcosa dirà sta donna

no?


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma lei a parte dirti perchè lo ha fatto
> 
> cosa dice ora?
> è così presa da qst altro da ripetere l'esp o la non esperienza?
> ...


questa la so! questa la so!!!


niente

scusa niko, non ho resistito


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> questa la so! questa la so!!!
> 
> 
> niente
> ...


Esatto, vedo che hai studiato :up:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> questa la so! questa la so!!!
> 
> 
> niente
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2012)

un classico.
domanda e... POFFFFF una grande nuvola nera e la seppia se ne va' zigzagando.
non rispondono MAI alle domande, MAI


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Esatto, vedo che hai studiato :up:


:sorpreso:ma come cacchio si fa?



noi credo finirebbe a mazzate
sul serio

ma tu cosa le dici? non la scrolli?


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> un classico.
> domanda e... POFFFFF una grande nuvola nera e la seppia se ne va' zigzagando.
> non rispondono MAI alle domande, MAI


be dipende
io parlerei x ore credo

ma se ho quasi confessato una volta..poi grazie a dio rinsavita

x scrolalrlo da sto tepore dova stava rintanato

niko mettiamoci insieme io e te
io ne ho 3 di figli in dote però:scared:


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> be dipende
> io parlerei x ore credo
> 
> ma se ho quasi confessato una volta..poi grazie a dio rinsavita
> ...


No no, io non mi metto più insieme a nessuna per MOLTO MOLTO tempo :mrgreen:

Poi se hai quasi confessato e lui non è andato a fondo alla cosa secondo me è perché a lui va bene cosi tutto sommato...sono cose talmente evidenti che non capisco come si possa non accorgersene (e non mi riferisco solo alla mia vicenda...in questo anno e mezzo ne ho viste 3 di amici prima che venissero alla luce...sarà che ormai ho esperienza )


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no, io non mi metto più insieme a nessuna per MOLTO MOLTO tempo :mrgreen:
> 
> Poi se hai quasi confessato e lui non è andato a fondo alla cosa secondo me è perché a lui va bene cosi tutto sommato...sono cose talmente evidenti che non capisco come si possa non accorgersene (e non mi riferisco solo alla mia vicenda...in questo anno e mezzo ne ho viste 3 di amici prima che venissero alla luce...sarà che ormai ho esperienza )



 non è andato   fondo no ma mi ha rincorsa e messa fuori casa
una litigata folle
poi in un secondo tempo  chiesto (bimbi in spiaggia)

ma poco ioa vrei fatto diavolo a 4
ha poi detto ci sonof asi epotrei capire una sbandata di una sera, forse
due sei fuori casa

reazione inkazzosa ma mica indagatrice no?
bah


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> non è andato   fondo no ma mi ha rincorsa e messa fuori casa
> una litigata folle
> poi in un secondo tempo  chiesto (bimbi in spiaggia)
> 
> ...


A meno che non indaghi per conto suo. Io tutte e 2 le volte che ho affrontato mia moglie avevo già scoperto praticamente tutto da solo. Non sto gufando eh :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A meno che non indaghi per conto suo. Io tutte e 2 le volte che ho affrontato mia moglie avevo già scoperto praticamente tutto da solo. Non sto gufando eh :mrgreen:


 no no :tigufo:   :mrgreen:


----------

